# All Day Vapes - New e-Juice Flavours



## YeOldeOke (23/8/16)

We will be announcing new e-juice flavours and lines in our range regularly in the near future in this thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/8/16)

First up in a new line - Crème Brûlée





https://e-cig.co.za/product/e-liquid-creme-brulee/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## boxerulez (23/8/16)

oooooh yum

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepest (23/8/16)

Nice will be trying some of these after payday roll on Thursday.

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (23/8/16)

Well the sooner some more flavours pop up the sooner I can order lol. Also waiting for my slave wage though.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/8/16)

New flavour in Crème Brûlée line.





https://e-cig.co.za/product/e-liquid-anise-creme-brulee/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (24/8/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> New flavour in Crème Brûlée line.
> 
> View attachment 64731
> 
> ...


I'm waiting to place an order, but don't want to just yet in case you release something new in the next couple of days. Any chance you could let us know what might be up soon so I know if I should hold off for a bit longer or click the button now?


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/8/16)

Stosta said:


> I'm waiting to place an order, but don't want to just yet in case you release something new in the next couple of days. Any chance you could let us know what might be up soon so I know if I should hold off for a bit longer or click the button now?



@Stosta @boxerulez We intend releasing a Chocolate Crème Brûlée by Friday, but cannot guarantee that as yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (24/8/16)

Ahhhh I want that also. I will order as soon as that lands.

PS can you supply 50ml bottles with witches hat or 50ml dropper bottles with glas pippettes and at what price? Its not listed.

I will be taking 4x 100mls but i need to split them for my brother also... so i need some extra bottles as the ones you supply the juice in with pipette caps. Can I just order the internal dropper bottles and make a note or is the cost different?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/8/16)

@boxerulez I assume you want 4x50ml bottles with pipettes then. Just add 4x100ml bottles internal dropper and I'll send 4x50 with pipettes - the pipettes are relatively expensive so the price would be similar or slightly higher. Make a note in checkout.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (24/8/16)

thanks

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## E.T. (25/8/16)

@YeOldeOke Yeez these juices are really cheap, now I just have to wait for payday.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (25/8/16)

Order placed for some tasties! Can't wait @YeOldeOke !


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/8/16)

New flavour in Crème Brûlée line.




https://e-cig.co.za/product/e-liquid-chocolate-creme-brulee/
https://e-cig.co.za/product/e-liquid-chocolate-creme-brulee/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/8/16)

E.T. said:


> @YeOldeOke Yeez these juices are really cheap, now I just have to wait for payday.



@E.T. I prefer to think of it as great prices 

Cheap sounds too low quality 

Just kidding. Looking forward to your order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/8/16)

Stosta said:


> Order placed for some tasties! Can't wait @YeOldeOke !


@Stosta Methinks you were interested in the Choc CB? You pulled the trigger just before I added it to the site. If you want to add it to the same order just PM me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (25/8/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Stosta Methinks you were interested in the Choc CB? You pulled the trigger just before I added it to the site. If you want to add it to the same order just PM me.


Thank you sir! I am looking forward to that one and I will try some on my next order. The boss gave me a budget to work within and I went over it by about 200%, so I'll keep my nose cleanish for now


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/8/16)

@Stosta Thanks for your support.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (25/8/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Stosta Thanks for your support.


Thanks for your amazing prices and discount code! If they're tasty I will order 100mls next time!


----------



## E.T. (25/8/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @E.T. I prefer to think of it as great prices
> 
> Cheap sounds too low quality
> 
> Just kidding. Looking forward to your order.



Ha ha @YeOldeOke , its the "boere engels" I use that is the problem. So let me rephrase your prices on juice are great!! ha ha.

Will definitely order tomorrow/ Saturday - as soon as I receive my "honger loon"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (25/8/16)

Thanks @YeOldeOke for letting me know about the Chocbrulee as I renamed it, lol. 

Order placed, and I will be sure to review all the flavours as I test them  

Definately GREAT prices

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jeez (25/8/16)

So keen to read the reviews. These prices are a steal. 

Anyone tried the mocha panacotta flavour?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## boxerulez (25/8/16)

Jeez said:


> So keen to read the reviews. These prices are a steal.
> 
> Anyone tried the mocha panacotta flavour?



I am weary of all things coffee as it just tastes like burn/burnt cake/burnt yoghurt/burt cream, you get the idea...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian (25/8/16)

[QUOTE="burt cream, you get the idea...[/QUOTE]

Why were you tasting burts' cream man... why!

Great prices, waiting on some feedback before i GO GO GO GO GO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/8/16)

boxerulez said:


> I am weary of all things coffee as it just tastes like burn/burnt cake/burnt yoghurt/burt cream, you get the idea...


I specifically didn't use a pure coffee flavour in the mocha because I find the coffees harsh. I replaced the coffee with capucinno which seems to solve that problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeez (25/8/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> [QUOTE="burt cream, you get the idea...



Why were you tasting burts' cream man... why!


Great prices, waiting on some feedback before i GO GO GO GO GO[/QUOTE]



@boxerulez thanks fr the insight. I've yet to try my first coffee vape


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/8/16)

It should also be noted I don't use sucrose/sucralose/artificial sweeteners. Never been a fan, and sucrose gunks up coils pretty fast. I'm also not sure about inhalation. It's probably OK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (25/8/16)

Hey @YeOldeOke 

Are you planning on adding some fresh fruity flavours in the future? (i.e. without the panna cotta or parfait base)


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/8/16)

GMacDiggity said:


> Hey @YeOldeOke
> 
> Are you planning on adding some fresh fruity flavours in the future? (i.e. without the panna cotta or parfait base)



That would be easy, they're pretty uncomplicated. Not sure what the support for Just FruitTM  would be? All those interested please say 'Aye'.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deepest (25/8/16)

Order done now to wait patiently.

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (25/8/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> I specifically didn't use a pure coffee flavour in the mocha because I find the coffees harsh. I replaced the coffee with capucinno which seems to solve that problem.


I will give it a try next month when my budget is less limited by things such as vapecon specials 

Although I will only be there in "Force" and not Body... I have employed the services of an Avatar.


----------



## Stosta (25/8/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> That would be easy, they're pretty uncomplicated. Not sure what the support for Just FruitTM  would be? All those interested please say 'Aye'.


AYE!!


----------



## boxerulez (25/8/16)

Can you not develop a flu remedy for us, call it Vicks Vapovape. Menthol adv please.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/8/16)

boxerulez said:


> Can you not develop a flu remedy for us, call it Vicks Vapovape. Menthol adv please.


Menthol is another easy one. Vapovape - I love that


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/8/16)

Stosta said:


> AYE!!


@Stosta Thanks for your vote. That's one.


----------



## Marius Combrink (25/8/16)

@YeOldeOke what about a pineapple? Its so difficult finding a good fresh pineapple vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (25/8/16)

Oh and AYE on the fruit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darrylth (25/8/16)

Order placed.. Thanks for the coupon.. 

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (25/8/16)

Aye,how about some melonz?


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/8/16)

Slick said:


> Aye,how about some melonz?



4 votes for Just Fruit. Pineapple, melon. Noted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Taytay (26/8/16)

Another vote for melon please! 

Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## E.T. (26/8/16)

How about a Milky cereal vape, without fruit, something along the lines of fruit loops without the "heavy Lemon" taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (26/8/16)

E.T. said:


> How about a Milky cereal vape, without fruit, something along the lines of fruit loops without the "heavy Lemon" taste.


second that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (26/8/16)

lemon cheese cake guys


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/8/16)

5 votes for Just Fruit. Pineapple, melon. Noted. 

Cereal and cheese cake not on the immediate horizon, but noted. We are working on some bakery and maybe milkshaky-type vapes in the next couple of weeks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan (26/8/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> 5 votes for Just Fruit. Pineapple, melon. Noted.
> 
> Cereal and cheese cake not on the immediate horizon, but noted. We are working on some bakery and maybe milkshaky-type vapes in the next couple of weeks.


Bakery and milkshake vapes sounds very good


----------



## Jeez (26/8/16)

Man im such a fan of cereal vapes.

Its my go to on my zero sugar ultra low carb diet


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/8/16)

We are happy to announce another new flavour in our Crème Brûlée line. 




https://e-cig.co.za/product/e-liquid-fig-creme-brulee/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## E.T. (30/8/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> We are happy to announce another new flavour in our Crème Brûlée line.
> 
> View attachment 65378
> 
> ...


@YeOldeOke great service, ordered yesterday, received early this morning, Creme Brulee, Lichi Parfait an Mocha yogurt panna cotta, 300ml wil keep me busy for a while, now for the dreaded 1 week steep.

Thank you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (30/8/16)

I must say, I snuck in an early taste of these juices last night, and everyone was tasty, so I'm looking forward to tasting them more!

I have the Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta in my Goblin Mini ATM and it is already really good with no steeping. What a win @YeOldeOke !




I did have to decant my stock into Unicorn Bottles as there was no way in hell I could fill the Goblin Mini using the dripper that comes with the bottle. But I prefer all my juices in Unicorns, I'm rainbowy and stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (30/8/16)

Stosta said:


> I must say, I snuck in an early taste of these juices last night, and everyone was tasty, so I'm looking forward to tasting them more!
> 
> I have the Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta in my Goblin Mini ATM and it is already really good with no steeping. What a win @YeOldeOke !
> 
> ...


What was your order ratio? 70/30?

I will try this weekend. I ordered 80/20 and tried the cherry parfait on day 2 was still a bit harsh but I did not expect it to be shake and vape.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (31/8/16)

boxerulez said:


> What was your order ratio? 70/30?
> 
> I will try this weekend. I ordered 80/20 and tried the cherry parfait on day 2 was still a bit harsh but I did not expect it to be shake and vape.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


It was indeed 70/30 at 3mg. I did drip a bit of the Cherry and agree it seemed to have a big TH, but didn't vape enough of it to come to a full conclusion on it.

Someone did mention something about adding a drop of distilled water to reduce the TH of a juice, I will see if I can find the post and confirm for you.


----------



## YeOldeOke (31/8/16)

DW will reduce TH. It lightens the vape considerably. I personally don't like it.

Let the juice steep. I've been vaping some through the night that's steeped for 3 weeks and really enjoying it. Just gets betterer and betterer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (31/8/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> DW will reduce TH. It lightens the vape considerably. I personally don't like it.
> 
> Let the juice steep. I've been vaping some through the night that's steeped for 3 weeks and really enjoying it. Just gets betterer and betterer


I also enjoy a good throat hit as I mostly MTL.

Do you know what ratio to use if you want to add DW @YeOldeOke ? How many drops per 100mls?


----------



## YeOldeOke (31/8/16)

DW - start at 3%, can go up to 10%

Drops are difficult. Depends on the drop size. If you have a syringe or scale it's easy. At a guess I'd say 3% is around 6 drops/10ml

Don't do the whole 100ml at first, just decant about 10ml to test else you may regret it.


----------



## YeOldeOke (31/8/16)

I'm vaping the Cherry Parfait ( 3week old) in a Goblin Mini at 70/30 4mg at the moment. I get little TH. But I'm used to TH


----------



## E.T. (31/8/16)

Couldnt wait for the steeping. Tried the Mocha Panna Cotta and Litchi Parfait, without steeping the Panna Cotta is good, but will require a bit of steeping, the litchi is really nice and already vapable. Will steep the Creme Brulee a while more, all in all I am very satisfied. Great job @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (31/8/16)

E.T. said:


> Couldnt wait for the steeping. Tried the Mocha Panna Cotta and Litchi Parfait, without steeping the Panna Cotta is good, but will require a bit of steeping, the litchi is really nice and already vapable. Will steep the Creme Brulee a while more, all in all I am very satisfied. Great job @YeOldeOke



@E.T. @Stosta @boxerulez Good to hear. Strange how perceptions differ. I would have said steeping time - from shortest to longest - would be:
Creme Brulee
Panna Cotta
Parfait the longest.

If anyone plays around with DW and finds they prefer it please note on order and I will add. Generally whatever DW you add will replace PG, so a 80/20 VG/PG will become 80/15/5 VG/PG/DW for instance.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bearshare (31/8/16)

can we get some reviews please ... i have my finger on the trigger


----------



## boxerulez (31/8/16)

Bearshare said:


> can we get some reviews please ... i have my finger on the trigger


Still steeping boet, sorry, but I can confirm the ones that I have tasted was vapeable as shake and vape just harsh on throat hit which I dislike.

Just pull the trigger. I am pretty sure we will all be happy after steep.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bearshare (31/8/16)

Is there a recommended steep time per juice? 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (31/8/16)

Bearshare said:


> Is there a recommended steep time per juice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



@Bearshare A week at least. If you look back on this page you'll see some posts about it.


----------



## Bearshare (31/8/16)

thanks can you maybe also include that in the invoice just as an fyi to potential customers 
my order might be big as am getting my work colleagues involved as well


----------



## YeOldeOke (31/8/16)

Bearshare said:


> thanks can you maybe also include that in the invoice just as an fyi to potential customers
> my order might be big as am getting my work colleagues involved as well



@Bearshare That's a good idea, I'll implement it.

Sounds great, looking forward to it. Remember to add an extra day for shipment as we make to order.


----------



## Bearshare (31/8/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Bearshare That's a good idea, I'll implement it.
> 
> Sounds great, looking forward to it. Remember to add an extra day for shipment as we make to order.



no problem bud thanks...


----------



## boxerulez (31/8/16)

@YeOldeOke

Bru its genius.

Forrest berry and creme brulee is amazing. Little throat hit left but much better after 4 days steep. Will keep on dripping a few shots every day... The chocolate might need a few days more than the creme.

Really happy so far!

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## E.T. (31/8/16)

@YeOldeOke the mocha pana cotta is great without steeping, can't describe the taste just a small hint of coffee and ..... f knows but tastes great.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (31/8/16)

I decided to fill my limitless rdta with forrest berry 


ahhhhrrrrrmagarrrrrd


It is amazing. God used to the TH after 5 hits now i cant stop. Chainvaping it like a locomotive.

Thanks boet. Thanks.

Purchase was so worth it!

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (1/9/16)

Bearshare said:


> can we get some reviews please ... i have my finger on the trigger


Yep! I have been seriously impressed so far with all seven flavours I got. Also waiting for a bit of a steep before I put anything down though!


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/9/16)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I appreciate all input. I'm keeping my eye on the comments re Cherry to see if I should back it off a notch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bearshare (1/9/16)

thanks @Stosta ... monitoring thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (1/9/16)

@YeOldeOke refilled another tank Forrerst Berry Panacotta.... STILL awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> @YeOldeOke refilled another tank Forrerst Berry Panacotta.... STILL awesome.



Yea the Forest Berry is one of my favourites as well. 
You vape it in the Limitless. At what power? I know you don't like TH. 

Let me know after a weeks steep how they all go re TH please.


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> @YeOldeOke
> 
> Bru its genius.
> 
> ...



Chocolate is a difficult flavour, it always needs more steeping time.



E.T. said:


> @YeOldeOke the mocha pana cotta is great without steeping, can't describe the taste just a small hint of coffee and ..... f knows but tastes great.



The Mocha also contains some chocolate so will improve with steep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (1/9/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Yea the Forest Berry is one of my favourites as well.
> You vape it in the Limitless. At what power? I know you don't like TH.
> 
> Let me know after a weeks steep how they all go re TH please.




0.54ohm coils @ 55watt

@YeOldeOke today I am getting a hint of Menthol on the inhale... it is just getting better. There is menthol in there? Or is my senses lieing to me?


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> 0.54ohm coils @ 55watt
> 
> @YeOldeOke today I am getting a hint of Menthol on the inhale... it is just getting better. There is menthol in there? Or is my senses lieing to me?



@boxerulez No menthol. I can say no more  I haven't made mentholy vapes - yet. I don't like heavily mentholy vapes, though they are easy to make. But I will probably bring some menthol-type juices out in future because some do enjoy them.


----------



## boxerulez (2/9/16)

@YeOldeOke

Do you keep unicorns?

The only thing aboit your ADVs I hate ...


Is the glass pippette droppers you use. The tips are too big to fit in any of my tanks filling ports except the Limitless XL.

Can you get the type creamy clouds use? Or can you source some unicorns or needle tip bottles for on the go refilling?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/9/16)

@Stosta @boxerulez We are looking at this at the moment. Will let you know what develops.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (3/9/16)

Started dripping the Chocolate Creme Brulee this morning. Really enjoying it. Also tried a shot of the plain creme brulee and also awesome but the chocolate I prefer.


Will be having a go at Cherry Parfait a little later and will update.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/9/16)

@boxerulez Glad you're enjoying it. I see @Stosta started a review thread on the juices - thanks Stosta - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/e-cig-all-day-vapes-juice-reviews.t27842/

I think he intended it for all reviews. As a vendor I can't post there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (3/9/16)

Yep! For all and any to use!

@YeOldeOke The drip thingies are too big, but obiously you still yant to use whatever keeps costs down. So even if not unicorns, the other little plastic bottles. @boxerulez ... I tried my cherry again yesterday, and the TH has gone!


----------



## boxerulez (3/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Yep! For all and any to use!
> 
> @YeOldeOke The drip thingies are too big, but obiously you still yant to use whatever keeps costs down. So even if not unicorns, the other little plastic bottles. @boxerulez ... I tried my cherry again yesterday, and the TH has gone!


How many days? I am on 1 week still some throat hit in cherry and choc crem. Still its nice regardless of TH.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (4/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> How many days? I am on 1 week still some throat hit in cherry and choc crem. Still its nice regardless of TH.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


I'm also on one week. Hope it comes right for ya!


----------



## Bearshare (4/9/16)

@YeOldeOke forgot to mention in notes they should all be 70/30 .... order 2646


----------



## YeOldeOke (5/9/16)

Bearshare said:


> @YeOldeOke forgot to mention in notes they should all be 70/30 .... order 2646



@Bearshare Our standard base is 70/30 so no problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (5/9/16)

Another delicious new flavour in our Crème Brûlée line!





E-liquid Orange Crème Brûlée


----------



## Darrylth (8/9/16)

So two weeks after I opened the forest berry youghurt Pannacotta, steeped it for a week before I vaped it. 
I get a strong mentholy hit on the first inhale, it lessens after the coils heat up with the third or fourth pull. I get a great berry flavour after the "menthol" subsides, but don't really get the yoghurt or pannacotta flavours coming through.
I like the flavour and would recommend it, if you like berry flavours.
Setup used:
Fuchai 213 Melo 3 .3ohm 27w
Rx200s Smok TFV4 .3ohm TF-T6 40w
Smok stick TFV4 micro .2 Clapton. 



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/9/16)

The first flavour in our new menthol line - Chilled Grape e juice






All Day Vapes e-liquids

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (15/9/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> The first flavour in our new menthol line - Chilled Grape e juice
> 
> 
> View attachment 67707
> ...


Awesome @YeOldeOke ! I actually paid another visit to my Lychee Parfait which has steeped quite nicely, the lychee is a bit more pronounced. And have Cocolime in my lunch-time tank for today!

Watching this with anticipation, as a menthol lover I'm definitely going to want to try this range too! Any hints as to other flavours you're going to release on this line?


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Awesome @YeOldeOke ! I actually paid another visit to my Lychee Parfait which has steeped quite nicely, the lychee is a bit more pronounced. And have Cocolime in my lunch-time tank for today!
> 
> Watching this with anticipation, as a menthol lover I'm definitely going to want to try this range too! Any hints as to other flavours you're going to release on this line?



Re menthols, I'm open to suggestions. I don't really want to mention specific flavours we're working on at the moment as some of them will inevitably not make the cut.

Requests are welcomed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/9/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Re menthols, I'm open to suggestions. I don't really want to mention specific flavours we're working on at the moment as some of them will inevitably not make the cut.
> 
> Requests are welcomed.


Well I must say a grape would have been at the top of my pile, so you've beaten me to it. Maybe you could get a Pineapple, litchi or Naartjie one to work? They might not be common juices for a reason though, so I leave it up to you to assess the viability!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/9/16)

OK, we have tweaked the Parfait recipes after taking a lot of comments into consideration. As I stated in the beginning, those recipes were for my own use and taste is subjective, though they were tested by others as well. No major changes, just tweaks;

Parfait base tweaked to bring out the soft nougat a bit more, temper throat hit and rebalanced to changes in top flavour.
Lychee, Tropical and Lemon top flavour increased a tad.
Cherry, Orange top flavour decreased a tad.

I do believe the net result is significantly positive.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hiro (15/9/16)

I got the Lemon Parfait, Creme Brulee and Forest Berry Yoghurt Panna Cotta. Steeping for a week so far, trying to be patient so will probably let it steep for a few more days before I try it out.


----------



## kevkev (15/9/16)

@YeOldeOke How long should I steep for to get rid of the harshness? I ordered in 6mg, and its a little too much.


----------



## Stosta (15/9/16)

Hiro said:


> I got the Lemon Parfait, Creme Brulee and Forest Berry Yoghurt Panna Cotta. Steeping for a week so far, trying to be patient so will probably let it steep for a few more days before I try it out.



Haven't tried the Lemon, but the Creme Brulee and Forest Berry will be good to go now, only gets better with age though!



kevkev said:


> @YeOldeOke How long should I steep for to get rid of the harshness? I ordered in 6mg, and its a little too much.



Which juice did you get?


----------



## kevkev (15/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Haven't tried the Lemon, but the Creme Brulee and Forest Berry will be good to go now, only gets better with age though!
> 
> 
> 
> Which juice did you get?



Chocolate Creme Brûlée
Coco Lime
Forest Berry
Mocha one

They all taste great, and I am really liking the Coco Lime, but a little too harsh for my liking.


----------



## Silver (15/9/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> The first flavour in our new menthol line - Chilled Grape e juice
> 
> 
> View attachment 67707
> ...



Ah, this is great news @YeOldeOke 
A chilled menthol grape juice sounds fantastic. I don't believe I have seen such a thing before. 
Am watching the menthol line up closely...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hiro (15/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Haven't tried the Lemon, but the Creme Brulee and Forest Berry will be good to go now, only gets better with age though!



Ok cool mine is 0.3mg so hopefully not too much TH.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (15/9/16)

kevkev said:


> Chocolate Creme Brûlée
> Coco Lime
> Forest Berry
> Mocha one
> ...


Like @Hiro I also got 3mg so that was a little easier than the 6mg (which is what I usually vape, but I found lately that all 6mg juice is getting a bit harsh for me). I didn't get the Choc Creme Brulee or the Mocha, but the Cocolime and Forest Berry are defintely smoothing out (been just over 2 weeks now).


----------



## kevkev (15/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Like @Hiro I also got 3mg so that was a little easier than the 6mg (which is what I usually vape, but I found lately that all 6mg juice is getting a bit harsh for me). I didn't get the Choc Creme Brulee or the Mocha, but the Cocolime and Forest Berry are defintely smoothing out (been just over 2 weeks now).



Thanks, mine is a week old, will give then some more time before trying it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zakariya Baker (15/9/16)

Just got myself 50ml of Forrest berry panna cotta. I'd say that I do pick up a natural berry on the inhale, and a vanilla flavoured base, more of a cream base, on the exhale. Strange thing is this menthol coat on the whole vape. not minty, just cool, but a little muting on the berry flavour. Kind of just missed out being a perfect dessert because of this. gonna steep it and see if it changes for me. I guess i am probably under subjective influence here though, I just felt that it was a real nice complex flavour that was thrown off a little by the menthol (is there menthol or is this an aspect of a concentrate involved?).

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Zakariya Baker (15/9/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> Just got myself 50ml of Forrest berry panna cotta. I'd say that I do pick up a natural berry on the inhale, and a vanilla flavoured base, more of a cream base, on the exhale. Strange thing is this menthol coat on the whole vape. not minty, just cool, but a little muting on the berry flavour. Kind of just missed out being a perfect dessert because of this. gonna steep it and see if it changes for me. I guess i am probably under subjective influence here though, I just felt that it was a real nice complex flavour that was thrown off a little by the menthol (is there menthol or is this an aspect of a concentrate involved?).


But I have to comment on this system you've got here @YeOldeOke . Down right amazing concept and service.Loved the whole personalisation aspect of it. you've won me over, especially with your value for money. I'm getting good quality local is lekker vapes for a fraction of the price. Great work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/9/16)

kevkev said:


> @YeOldeOke How long should I steep for to get rid of the harshness? I ordered in 6mg, and its a little too much.



@kevkev @Hiro At a week steep I'd have thought it should be fine but so much depends on the variations - personal preference, vaping setup etc. - that I'm inclined to now recommend two weeks steep. They are quite complex juices, not just a top note and some cream, so they do need time to meld.

Generally the juice you'd buy at a vendor has steeped for weeks as they wait in stock, something I can't do with offering tailored juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/9/16)

Hiro said:


> Ok cool mine is 0.3mg so hopefully not too much TH.


@Hiro I'm hoping you mean 3mg as I've not sent out any juice at 0.3mg

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/9/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> Just got myself 50ml of Forrest berry panna cotta. I'd say that I do pick up a natural berry on the inhale, and a vanilla flavoured base, more of a cream base, on the exhale. Strange thing is this menthol coat on the whole vape. not minty, just cool, but a little muting on the berry flavour. Kind of just missed out being a perfect dessert because of this. gonna steep it and see if it changes for me. I guess i am probably under subjective influence here though, I just felt that it was a real nice complex flavour that was thrown off a little by the menthol (is there menthol or is this an aspect of a concentrate involved?).



@Zakariya Baker It's not really menthol, more a minty mix. Your juice is still very fresh - made Wednesday I think, so it needs to steep a bit.


----------



## Hiro (16/9/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Hiro I'm hoping you mean 3mg as I've not sent out any juice at 0.3mg


Yeah Lol! that's what I meant.


----------



## Zakariya Baker (16/9/16)

@YeOldeOke can i ask you, or anyone. I have a wallheater, quite a brilliant tool for steeping haha. How long should i steep if I'm heat stteping? i've steeped it for 18 hours in high heat now.


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/9/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> @YeOldeOke can i ask you, or anyone. I have a wallheater, quite a brilliant tool for steeping haha. How long should i steep if I'm heat stteping? i've steeped it for 18 hours in high heat now.



@Zakariya Baker I'm not a fan of heat/speed steeping. I'm not saying it doesn't work, I just never had the impression that it gave me any significant advantage. I tried it in rice cookers  , ovens, slow cookers and crock pots on and off for years.

All that said, it may help. Just be careful not to effectively cook it. What the max temp is for heat steeping is also vague.

Problem with heat steeping is a lot of the positive result may be no more than psychological. I've yet to see any definitive results. The closest I've seen is a few years ago a chemist/vaper did some 'research' in his basement. Charts and all. I can see the theory, I've just never seen the results in practice.

One thing I do think is that giving the bottle a shake every day in the first few days helps the process. Just to keep the ingredients mixed till they meld.

And of course shake before vape.


----------



## Zakariya Baker (16/9/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Zakariya Baker I'm not a fan of heat/speed steeping. I'm not saying it doesn't work, I just never had the impression that it gave me any significant advantage. I tried it in rice cookers  , ovens, slow cookers and crock pots on and off for years.
> 
> All that said, it may help. Just be careful not to effectively cook it. What the max temp is for heat steeping is also vague.
> 
> ...


THIS IS TORTURE

I like the flavour already but I wanna leave it to steep but i cant because i need some everyday xD


----------



## Zakariya Baker (16/9/16)

any suggested temp for a sweetspot from anyone?


----------



## Strontium (18/9/16)

@yeOldOke how long will your introductory 25% discount code be running? Reason being I have only just found out about your range and will only be buying juice again next month, so don't really want to miss out on such a great discount.


----------



## Silver (18/9/16)

Strontium said:


> @yeOldOke how long will your introductory 25% discount code be running? Reason being I have only just found out about your range and will only be buying juice again next month, so don't really want to miss out on such a great discount.



Welcome to the forum @Strontium, I see it is your first post here.

When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-376#post-431460

By the way, your forum name Strontium is cool. I couldnt resist looking it up on Wikipedia:

*Strontium* is a chemical element with symbol *Sr* and atomic number 38. An alkaline earth metal, strontium is a soft silver-white or yellowish metallic element that is highly reactive chemically. The metal turns yellow when it is exposed to air. Strontium has physical and chemical properties similar to those of its two vertical neighbors, calciumand barium.


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/9/16)

@Strontium The 25% expired a while ago unfortunately, but we still have a 10% off first order. PM me when you want to order and I'll generate a coupon for you.

Re the Strontium. Does red/yellow shirts ring a bell with you? Just curious.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/9/16)

I need some suggestions. I want to encourage people who have bought the juices to put short reviews on the website to help others decide. I don't want to buy reviews, for obvious reasons, but I also can't expect people to go to the effort for no reason. Any suggestions? Would a small amount per review be considered buying? Some sites award points/review, which is in effect the same thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## E.T. (18/9/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> I need some suggestions. I want to encourage people who have bought the juices to put short reviews on the website to help others decide. I don't want to buy reviews, for obvious reasons, but I also can't expect people to go to the effort for no reason. Any suggestions? Would a small amount per review be considered buying? Some sites award points/review, which is in effect the same thing.



@YeOldeOke would review you juice fro free. But firstly my review skill suck. Secondly I finished the 300ml that I bought from you the creme brulee, mocha jogurt panna cotta and lychee parfait. They speak for them selves an are just great I am sure the popularity will grow over time @ R180 a 100mls its grest value and tastes amazing. Even the lychee parfait grows on you over time


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/9/16)

E.T. said:


> @YeOldeOke would review you juice fro free. But firstly my review skill suck. Secondly I finished the 300ml that I bought from you the creme brulee, mocha jogurt panna cotta and lychee parfait. They speak for them selves an are just great I am sure the popularity will grow over time @ R180 a 100mls its grest value and tastes amazing. Even the lychee parfait grows on you over time


@E.T. 
Thanks. The reviews I'm on about on the site need not be detailed, they are intended to give some guidance to people to choose a few from what will hopefully become a large selection over time. 

Finished 300ml?  Very little steeping beforehand then.


----------



## Zakariya Baker (18/9/16)

I'll do reviews as I go through the range. people from the forum would most likely be willing to do the same


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/9/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> I'll do reviews as I go through the range. people from the forum would most likely be willing to do the same



@Zakariya Baker Thanks. That would be greatly appreciated. Everyone will benefit from some honest reviews.


----------



## E.T. (19/9/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @E.T.
> Thanks. The reviews I'm on about on the site need not be detailed, they are intended to give some guidance to people to choose a few from what will hopefully become a large selection over time.
> 
> Finished 300ml?  Very little steeping beforehand then.



Yes indeed I have no patients at all. Tried to steep the juices but didn't givr it nearly enough time . Its vapeble after receiving but also got even better over time


----------



## Stosta (19/9/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> I need some suggestions. I want to encourage people who have bought the juices to put short reviews on the website to help others decide. I don't want to buy reviews, for obvious reasons, but I also can't expect people to go to the effort for no reason. Any suggestions? Would a small amount per review be considered buying? Some sites award points/review, which is in effect the same thing.


I will also add my notes onto your website. A couple of vendors send out emails about a week after you have purchased something, just essentially saying, "Hey! You bought ABC, we would love it if you gave us your impressions on it HERE [Insert Link]". I don't think this is a bad tactic, and whenever I get those emails I tend to click the link and enter in a little bit of info.


----------



## YeOldeOke (19/9/16)

Stosta said:


> I will also add my notes onto your website. A couple of vendors send out emails about a week after you have purchased something, just essentially saying, "Hey! You bought ABC, we would love it if you gave us your impressions on it HERE [Insert Link]". I don't think this is a bad tactic, and whenever I get those emails I tend to click the link and enter in a little bit of info.



@Stosta Thanks, appreciated. Yes I will do the e-mail thing as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (19/9/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Stosta Thanks, appreciated. Yes I will do the e-mail thing as well.


Check with whoever set up your site, you should be able to automate the process.


----------



## Strontium (19/9/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Strontium The 25% expired a while ago unfortunately, but we still have a 10% off first order. PM me when you want to order and I'll generate a coupon for you.
> 
> Re the Strontium. Does red/yellow shirts ring a bell with you? Just curious.


Thank you, I'll do that, much appreciated.

As for the review, I'll be more than happy to do one after I've tried them out.

No bells rang for red/shirt but then again I'm old and forgetful


----------



## YeOldeOke (19/9/16)

Strontium said:


> Thank you, I'll do that, much appreciated.
> 
> As for the review, I'll be more than happy to do one after I've tried them out.
> 
> No bells rang for red/shirt but then again I'm old and forgetful



@Strontium That one I'd doubt you'll forget. Was a Strontium Dog that was ducking bullets in South East Asia . Strontium not widely known so I thought it may be you.


----------



## Strontium (19/9/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Strontium That one I'd doubt you'll forget. Was a Strontium Dog that was ducking bullets in South East Asia . Strontium not widely known so I thought it may be you.


Lol I've been ducking bullets in South East Jhb.
I got the name from the comic book Strontium Dog was the main character, it's pretty obscure, so not many ppl know it, you're friend was obviously a fellow fan


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/9/16)

Announcing a new flavour in our menthol line - Chilled Red Berries





All Day Vapes E-Liquid

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (21/9/16)

Watching with interest to see what I'm getting on my next order @YeOldeOke !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Watching with interest to see what I'm getting on my next order @YeOldeOke !



@Stosta Hopefully the pineapple and lychee menthol will be coming out next week, still under test. We have two others that should be passed this week.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (21/9/16)

waiting for those bakery and I think you said ice cream profiles coming out


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/9/16)

Smoky Jordan said:


> waiting for those bakery and I think you said ice cream profiles coming out



Yes, they are on the list but still a few weeks away. Not ice cream, shakes. We decided to get the menthols out first. Then there were some requests for just fruit.

And then, after bakery and milkshakes I will dive into the stuff I'm itching to do. My favourites had to go to the bottom of the list  because of their complexity and the time needed to tweak them.

I'm looking forward to that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (21/9/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Announcing a new flavour in our menthol line - Chilled Red Berries
> 
> View attachment 68553
> 
> ...


This sounds just epic. Will defo try mo thend

@Silver you might like this even mayb HRH too

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/9/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> This sounds just epic. Will defo try mo thend
> 
> @Silver you might like this even mayb HRH too



Thanks @Marius Combrink - I appreciate the headsup!!

Will need to get this and try it out. 

I think I should maybe wait for others in the menthol line up and order a few. Thanks for letting me know, this one most definitely needs to go on my "to order list"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/9/16)

We have added a menthol only to the line - Just Chilled

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (22/9/16)

I'm still loving these juices! I can't wait to see what else is coming out from you @YeOldeOke ! 

Guys, you definitely won't regret picking some of these up. I know it sounds like I'm punting a juice, but for the price you are getting some really tasty things here. Never before have I bought 6 juices untasted and enjoyed every single one of them on some level.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/9/16)

Happy to announce another new flavour in our menthol line. 





[URL='https://e-cig.co.za/product/e-liquid-chilled-black-berries/']E-Liquid Chilled Black Berries

[/URL]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (23/9/16)

Am liking the sounds of these new flavours in the menthol lineup @YeOldeOke 

Just a question if I may
Are these flavours just mildly coolish or properly chilled?


----------



## Strontium (23/9/16)

Not a menthol fan but these do sound nom


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/9/16)

Silver said:


> Am liking the sounds of these new flavours in the menthol lineup @YeOldeOke
> 
> Just a question if I may
> Are these flavours just mildly coolish or properly chilled?



They are what I would describe as chilled I suppose. Not overwhelmingly menthol but also not subtle.
I'm considering giving them 3 menthol strength options - they are in the middle as standard.

Orders can be made to cutomer choice. Just note if you want a more subtle or strong menthol hit.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/9/16)

@Silver You are reputed to be a menthol junkie  (?) How do you like your vapes, menthol hit-wise. Low, medium, strong, blow-the-back-of-your-head-off?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (23/9/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Silver You are reputed to be a menthol junkie  (?) How do you like your vapes, menthol hit-wise. Low, medium, strong, blow-the-back-of-your-head-off?


All I can say is he likes it SUUUUUPPPPPEEEEEERRRRR Menthol
menthol burn from head to toe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/9/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> All I can say is he likes it SUUUUUPPPPPEEEEEERRRRR Menthol
> menthol burn from head to toe



Has he any hair left?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (23/9/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Silver You are reputed to be a menthol junkie  (?) How do you like your vapes, menthol hit-wise. Low, medium, strong, blow-the-back-of-your-head-off?



Lol @YeOldeOke 
I am mainly a fruity menthol and tobacco vaper
I do vape other juices and profiles but always have the above in my rotation

With regard to menthol vapes I do like it strong. I like the menthol burn or singe on the throat on long restricted lung hits. Find it very pleasing and refreshing  
My menthol vaping takes place on relatively low powered gear - such as the subtank mini and Lemo1 at 12-15 Watts and the Evod1 at about 7 Watts - so the menthol needs to be stronger. If I put my menthol fruit juices in higher powered gear it would be too much for long lung hits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/9/16)

@Silver I charged up an evod battery and am trying the Just Chilled in there. Boy, did it take me back. But when I got there - back when - it wasn't how I remember back when I was sucking on this thing. 

I suck. Nothing happens. I suck harder. A wispy, almost puff. I suck so my eyeballs nearly pop out. A little puff. 

Now I eventually got the balance right. Without totally flooding it yet still enough to get some juice through. (70 VG /30 PG a tad thick for the evod - what base do you use?) Very muted flavour. Cools my mouth a bit but that's about it. Now these coils I have no idea about, it's been lying in a box for years. But yea, you're gonna need a wee bit more menthol in there.

Which isn't a problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (25/9/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Silver I charged up an evod battery and am trying the Just Chilled in there. Boy, did it take me back. But when I got there - back when - it wasn't how I remember back when I was sucking on this thing.
> 
> I suck. Nothing happens. I suck harder. A wispy, almost puff. I suck so my eyeballs nearly pop out. A little puff.
> 
> ...


The Evod works perfectly with 50/50 ratio imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/9/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> The Evod works perfectly with 50/50 ratio imo.



Yea. Never tried it at 50 / 50.

Nowadays if we say 70 / 30 we are talking VG/PG. When I was vaping on the evod (for a short time) 70/ 30 was widely known to be PG / VG. I used to do 70 PG / 30 VG. Even 80/20 . Thick juice was like 60/40. PG/VG.


----------



## Silver (25/9/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Silver I charged up an evod battery and am trying the Just Chilled in there. Boy, did it take me back. But when I got there - back when - it wasn't how I remember back when I was sucking on this thing.
> 
> I suck. Nothing happens. I suck harder. A wispy, almost puff. I suck so my eyeballs nearly pop out. A little puff.
> 
> ...



Thanks for thinking of me @YeOldeOke 
Yes, the Evod and its coils are best suited to 18mg and 50/50 
The coils i use are the stock Evod 1.8 ohm ones with the silica wicks

Look forward to trying your juices with an extra shot of menthol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/9/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks for thinking of me @YeOldeOke
> Yes, the Evod and its coils are best suited to 18mg and 50/50
> The coils i use are the stock Evod 1.8 ohm ones with the silica wicks
> 
> Look forward to trying your juices with an extra shot of menthol



Let's make that a double. 

No problem. Maybe I'll whip a 50/50 up tomorrow and try it, if I get the chance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/9/16)

Released today - our Chilled Pineapple e-liquid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tockit (26/9/16)

@YeOldeOke, do you guys courier to Cape Town aswell? 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/9/16)

Tockit said:


> @YeOldeOke, do you guys courier to Cape Town aswell?
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk



@Tockit Yes we do.


----------



## Tockit (26/9/16)

Awesome news. Will put in an order later 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/9/16)

Tockit said:


> Awesome news. Will put in an order later
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk



@Tockit I PM'd you a coupon code for 10% off first order.


----------



## Strontium (26/9/16)

Payday finally arrived, time to check out a few flavors

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tockit (26/9/16)

Thanks @YeOldeOke, I'll place order tomorrow as my slave salary only clears at midnight. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Strontium (26/9/16)

@YeOldeOke can I get one too pls, first order.


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/9/16)

Strontium said:


> @YeOldeOke can I get one too pls, first order.



PM'd coupon for you.


----------



## Strontium (26/9/16)

Thank you, order placed.
A bit suspect on the chilled pineapple as I hated menthol cigarettes but the way @Silver has raved about menthol, thought I'd give it a bash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/9/16)

Strontium said:


> Thank you, order placed.
> A bit suspect on the chilled pineapple as I hated menthol cigarettes but the way @Silver has raved about menthol, thought I'd give it a bash.



Thanks. Yea, I think menthol is one of those things that there seems to be very little middle ground, you either hate it or love it. Let us know how you find it.


----------



## Strontium (26/9/16)

Will do when I do my reviews of them.


----------



## Tockit (26/9/16)

Hey, how long will it take to have the items sent to Cape Town? I'm going to put juicy Joes address down for the delivery address. We currently moving work offices this week and I'll be closer to juicy Joes. I have arranged with them already. Will place order in the morning 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/9/16)

@Tockit If you place the order tomorrow am it may go out in the pm then you should get it Wed am. I say it may, as we do it as quickly as possible but we ask for an extra day. So it will at the latest go out Wednesday and you'll recieve it Thursday.


----------



## Tockit (26/9/16)

Awesome, thanks. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tockit (27/9/16)

Woop woop, Order was placed this morning. Thanks again for all the Help @YeOldOke...
Juices im waiting on are Crème Brûlée, Cocolime Yogurt, Mocha Yogurt , Chilled Pineapple. Cant wait to try them out on my new setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/9/16)

Tockit said:


> Woop woop, Order was placed this morning. Thanks again for all the Help @YeOldOke...
> Juices im waiting on are Crème Brûlée, Cocolime Yogurt, Mocha Yogurt , Chilled Pineapple. Cant wait to try them out on my new setup.


@Tockit We were trying to get this morning's juice orders out by this afternoon, we mostly manage that, but not today I'm afraid. So they'll go out tomorrow and you'll have them in CT Thursday am.

The Chilled Pineapple - our menthol is medium as standard and your note mentions very light, so I think I will back it off a tad for you?


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/9/16)

@Tockit The 'not singe my throat' confused me tied with the 'very light'. Medium won't singe your throat, I think. But I see you ordered 2mg, so maybe light will be better for you.


----------



## Tockit (27/9/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Tockit The 'not singe my throat' confused me tied with the 'very light'. Medium won't singe your throat, I think. But I see you ordered 2mg, so maybe light will be better for you.



No problem with the delivery day. Sorry for the confusion but ill trust your judgement on it and we'll see how it goes.


----------



## AniDey (28/9/16)

@YeOldeOke 
Good morning. 
Please will you send me a coupon code as well?
Thanks.


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/9/16)

AniDey said:


> @YeOldeOke
> Good morning.
> Please will you send me a coupon code as well?
> Thanks.


Hi @AniDey 
PM'd you one.


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/9/16)

New flavour released today in the Chilled line - Chilled Lychee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Strontium (28/9/16)

Wish the damn courier would hurry up, got pineapple, parfait, Panacotta and brûlée coming. I'm like a kid before Christmas, doubt they're gonna get much steeping time


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/9/16)

@Strontium That order should have been delivered yesterday am. We are checking why it hasn't been delivered yet. My apologies.


----------



## Strontium (28/9/16)

@YeOldeOke no worries, not your fault, courier probably couldn't penetrate the "Boerewors curtain" surrounding Boksburg lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/9/16)

Strontium said:


> @YeOldeOke no worries, not your fault, courier probably couldn't penetrate the "Boerewors curtain" surrounding Boksburg lol



 Now you're making me hungry. I can smell the smoke and boerewors. Ish.

They are looking into it. Will let you know as soon as we hear anything. I'd expect it to be delivered today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/9/16)

@Strontium Courier Guy says they wll deliver this afternoon. I see they dispatched it.


----------



## Strontium (28/9/16)

Yep, just got it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/9/16)

Strontium said:


> Yep, just got it



Great. That east rand depot of Courier Guy seems to be suffering from rust or something. Sorry.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Strontium (28/9/16)

It's all good bud, I looked at the tracker and you said you were gonna call them at roughly 13h30, at 13h37 they had it out the door and delivered by 15h00. Kya Sands to Boksburg.
Dunno what you said to them but it obviously worked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/9/16)

Strontium said:


> It's all good bud, I looked at the tracker and you said you were gonna call them at roughly 13h30, at 13h37 they had it out the door and delivered by 15h00. Kya Sands to Boksburg.
> Dunno what you said to them but it obviously worked



Old people can get grumpy.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Slick (28/9/16)

Thanks @YeOldeOke,got my stuff and if the cocolime doesn't taste like the last time,theirs something wrong with the tank

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hiro (29/9/16)

So after 3 weeks of steeping I think the juice has hit the sweet spot. Tried the 3MG Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta again and its a great morning vape. Loved the berries coming through and didn't mind the cool undertone of menthol on the exhale. No TH at all.
Gonna try the Lemon Parfait and Crème Brûlée again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## boxerulez (29/9/16)

I will revisit mine tonight. I think I am at about a month steep now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hiro (30/9/16)

@boxerulez Any update?


----------



## boxerulez (30/9/16)

Nope lack the motivation at the moment. Come from work in a Zombie / comatose state lately. 


Doing the bare minimum. 

This weekend definately will give some feedback.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hiro (30/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> Nope lack the motivation at the moment. Come from work in a Zombie / comatose state lately.
> 
> 
> Doing the bare minimum.
> ...



Sounds hectic...
Cool will be interesting to get your feedback.


----------



## Tockit (1/10/16)

Woop woop, picked up my package, gave it its 15min breather and shake up. Stuck it in a dark corner for now and will wait patiently before I try them. Thanks @YeOldOke. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/10/16)

@Tockit The Chiiled juices should be fine after a few days from DoB, if you wish to try.


----------



## Tockit (1/10/16)

Yeah I gave it w wiff and it is the first one I'm going to try. Got q nice hint of pineapple only. No menthol fragrance. I'll give it a toke later or tomorrow 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/10/16)

New Chilled e-liquid flavour: Chilled Mint




(Is the name weird?  )
Stick around, it could get weirder.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (4/10/16)

A menthol mint - thats not weird @YeOldeOke


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/10/16)

Silver said:


> A menthol mint - thats not weird @YeOldeOke



@Silver Yes I think it's actually good, and I'm not a menthol fan. It's more mint than menthol. More menthol than mint and it becomes Vicks  .


Note: If anyone wants Vaporub, just order the Chilled Mint and make a note 'I want Vicks Vaporub' - I got the recipe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/10/16)

And the last, for now, in our Chilled range. Chilled Liquorice e-liquid






If anyone has a desire for a menthol flavour not in our line let me know and I'll see what we can do.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Strontium (4/10/16)

@YeOldeOke are you planning on doing any pastry/dessert ranges soon?


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/10/16)

Strontium said:


> @YeOldeOke are you planning on doing any pastry/dessert ranges soon?



@Strontium I'm vaping a bakery at the moment that I mixed up weeks ago. Haven't had time to tweak it fully yet what with all the other juices coming in. But yes, I will bring some dessert/bakery/drinks type in asap. I'm itching to get to some stuff, time is the problem.

Maybe in about two/three weeks. Gotta finish some Just Fruit first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (5/10/16)

@YeOldeOke I hope you busy with melonz


----------



## YeOldeOke (5/10/16)

Slick said:


> @YeOldeOke I hope you busy with melonz



@Slick Melon is being tested, is all I can say at this stage. Whether it'll be good enough to list I cannot say yet.


----------



## YeOldeOke (5/10/16)

I'm not a menthol type guy. Hated menthol in cigs and still don't like it, which is why my partner had to take the lead in the development of the Chilled line.

However, I am vaping the Chilled Liquorice and I actually like it a lot. It's got a great balance IMHO. Methinks it may be a hit, time will tell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (5/10/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Strontium I'm vaping a bakery at the moment that I mixed up weeks ago. Haven't had time to tweak it fully yet what with all the other juices coming in. But yes, I will bring some dessert/bakery/drinks type in asap. I'm itching to get to some stuff, time is the problem.
> 
> Maybe in about two/three weeks. Gotta finish some Just Fruit first.



Hmmm. I'm loving this. Maybe the fruit will have to wait a little bit. 

Time for some fresh bakery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (6/10/16)

First up in our new bakery line. A lightly buttered fluffy scone.





These will also come with a variety of fillings, soon. I just wanted to make this available to those that appreciate the fresh taste without the fillings. A great ADV.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Strontium (9/10/16)

I've been vaping the chilled pineapple, which I love, and tank was almost empty, so I poured in a bit of CLY Naartjie that I'd mixed up a few weeks back.
And a legend was born.......Chilled naartjie, it's flippen nom!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taytay (9/10/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> First up in our new bakery line. A lightly buttered fluffy scone.
> 
> View attachment 70451
> 
> ...





YeOldeOke said:


> First up in our new bakery line. A lightly buttered fluffy scone.
> 
> View attachment 70451
> 
> ...


Please tell me that you are doing one with strawberry jam?! I would definitely need that in my life


----------



## Strontium (9/10/16)

Taytay said:


> Please tell me that you are doing one with strawberry jam?! I would definitely need that in my life



Strawberry and cream


----------



## Tockit (9/10/16)

Strawberry and cheese? 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/10/16)

Taytay said:


> Please tell me that you are doing one with strawberry jam?! I would definitely need that in my life



Strawberry is being tested


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/10/16)

Tockit said:


> Strawberry and cheese?
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk



Now I's feel nauseous. Blue cheese?

One day I'll get to breakfast. Bacon, eggs & sausage with orange juice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Taytay (9/10/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Strawberry is being tested


Yay! Happy dance


----------



## Taytay (9/10/16)

Strontium said:


> Strawberry and cream


Now that sounds delicious


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/10/16)

And some Tom Yam Kung for lunch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tockit (9/10/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Now I's feel nauseous. Blue cheese?
> 
> One day I'll get to breakfast. Bacon, eggs & sausage with orange juice


No not blue cheese. Nice gouda or sweetmilk. Lol  


Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/10/16)

Hmm. Maybe wild strawberry with Irish cream and touch of mint.


----------



## blujeenz (9/10/16)

maybe mature cheddar on toasted raisin bread... can wish I guess.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (9/10/16)

How about a cinnamon flavour but preferably a cinnamon that doesn't destroy coils


----------



## kyle_redbull (9/10/16)

More tobacco flavours

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/10/16)

Strontium said:


> How about a cinnamon flavour but preferably a cinnamon that doesn't destroy coils



@Strontium We have one with cinnamon under test as well. It won't be heavy on the cinnamon so I don't think it'll kill coils. None of our juices do that at the moment that I'm aware of (I vape them all and haven't seen gunking up of my coils at all) mainly because we don't use sweeteners like sucrose in the juices.


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/10/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> More tobacco flavours
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


@kyle_redbull We haven't brought out any tobaccos, yet, if you're talking about juices. It's another line I wish I can get to sooner. Or are you referring to concentrates? The tobacco concentrates we may expand next time we order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/10/16)

Strawberry we actually have in 3 different lines under test. They, if good enough, will be offered soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Taytay (10/10/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Strawberry we actually have in 3 different lines under test. They, if good enough, will be offered soon.


Yay! Also quite keen on the cinnamon one so I will keep an eye on this post for when that or a strawberry goes live

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (10/10/16)

This is really terrible news.

3 strawberry lines being tested, Cinnamon in testing AND it turns out I love chilled vapes? You guys are gonna bankrupt me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/10/16)

Strontium said:


> This is really terrible news.
> 
> 3 strawberry lines being tested, Cinnamon in testing AND it turns out I love chilled vapes? You guys are gonna bankrupt me



I'm sorry 

Maybe we can combine all these flavours into one mega-vape.


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/10/16)

New Flavour 

Not banana.

Apple and Cinnamon Scone e-juice






All Day Vapes e juice

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Strontium (10/10/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> New Flavour
> 
> Not banana.
> 
> ...


OMG I need that in my life!!!!


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/10/16)

Another bakery: Ejuice Strawberry & Lemon Scone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (11/10/16)

Wow @YeOldeOke ! I'm looking forward to placing my next order, these are sounding amazing!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/10/16)

Guys 'n Gals, please note. With the scones the fruit flavours are not like jam in a scone, it is baked into the scone to preserve the delicate flavour of the scone itself. I'll try a jam-type taste later but it will be virtually impossible to achieve without killing the scone flavour as the jam flavour will overbear it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/10/16)

Another Strawberry e-liquid is ready.




Different strawberry combination in this one.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Taytay (11/10/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Guys 'n Gals, please note. With the scones the fruit flavours are not like jam in a scone, it is baked into the scone to preserve the delicate flavour of the scone itself. I'll try a jam-type taste later but it will be virtually impossible to achieve without killing the scone flavour as the jam flavour will overbear it.


So like a "strawberry flavour scone"? That sounds freakin delicious

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/10/16)

Taytay said:


> So like a "strawberry flavour scone"? That sounds freakin delicious



@Taytay I think they are.
Your juices are steeping, the last strawberry of the 3 should be ok'd today - I think - so your order should go off this pm or tomorrow am. Either way you should have it by Friday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay (12/10/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Taytay I think they are.
> Your juices are steeping, the last strawberry of the 3 should be ok'd today - I think - so your order should go off this pm or tomorrow am. Either way you should have it by Friday.


You can't see me, but I am busy doing a happy dance

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/10/16)

Introducing a new line; Drinks.

First up. A lemonade. Strawberry Lemonade e-juice





Hope you enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (12/10/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> I'm not a menthol type guy. Hated menthol in cigs and still don't like it, which is why my partner had to take the lead in the development of the Chilled line.
> 
> However, I am vaping the Chilled Liquorice and I actually like it a lot. It's got a great balance IMHO. Methinks it may be a hit, time will tell.



I also hated menthol but loving the chilled pineapple, how do you rate the licorice vs the pineapple?


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/10/16)

Strontium said:


> I also hated menthol but loving the chilled pineapple, how do you rate the licorice vs the pineapple?



@Strontium I'm not a pineapple fan, so I may be biased but I much prefer the liquorice.


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/10/16)

@Strontium To expand a bit, of the Chilled line I like the liquorice, grape and mint most.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (13/10/16)

A long-promised new line. Just Fruit

For a start, two flavours.











https://e-cig.co.za/product-category/e-liquid/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taytay (14/10/16)

Vape mail 
Big big thank you to @YeOldeOke for all your patience with me. 
Smells delish! Now for the steep wait  I can't promise to not sneek a taste though

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium (14/10/16)

Nice, I'm busy putting my order together today, need my chilled range


----------



## Taytay (14/10/16)

I have to confess @Strontium , I had to apply very strict self control to not order more than 6. They have some excellent sounding flavor combinations. I haven't tasted them yet but if smell is anything to go by, definitely get the Apple & Cinnamon scone. Both that and the Strawberry & Lemon scone smell next-level-delicious. I ordered the chilled pineapple too (in mild menthol), which I have just tested - and it is amazing! Nice and sweet pineapple with a lovely mild menthol. Perfect for summer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (14/10/16)

@Taytay yep got the cinnamon scone in my order, it was a toss up between straw/lemon scone but decided on the lemonade instead. Then a whole bunch of menthols (mint, licorice and pine)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay (14/10/16)

I was really not expecting to like this chilled pineapple so much. Haven't vaped anything else all day, and I am not even a menthol fan

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Strontium (14/10/16)

Ah sh1t, made a mistake on my order, meant to order a bigger size in the cinnamon, hopefully it's horrible lolololol


----------



## Strontium (14/10/16)

@Taytay Ikr!! It's brilliant, when I first ordered it I thought I was throwing my money away as I detested menthol stinkies but I killed the bottle off quick. Ordered 100mls this time lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/10/16)

Strontium said:


> Ah sh1t, made a mistake on my order, meant to order a bigger size in the cinnamon, hopefully it's horrible lolololol


@Strontium If you want to change let me know and we can sort it out no problem.


----------



## Tockit (14/10/16)

I'm on my last little chilled pineapple. Will place an order soon for the just fruit range. Taytay, if you can wait a week the chilled pineapple will be even better. Think I need to have another crack at my creme Brule tonight. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (14/10/16)

@YeOldeOke not to worry mate, if it's a winner I'll increase next order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (14/10/16)

@Tockit is right, the pineapple gets better everyday.
The Creme brûlée is a bit too subtle for me, my palette needs to be b1tchslapped with flavour for it to register, probably why I love the chilled range

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay (14/10/16)

So I have given the cinnamon scone a try because I was just too damn curious. Wonderful!!! I am fully aware that the juice will really shine in a week or two and will give it time, but this one was already great, already planning on getting 100ml next time I order. Had a quick test of the others too but they still need to steep a bit I think. Not as smooth as the chilled pineapple and the cinnamon scone yet. The chocolate one especially tasted promising. Really chuffed with my purchase, and you can't beat it on price!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/10/16)

@Strontium You asked about pipettes in the juice reviews thread. I cannot answer there as a vendor as it is in the general forum.
We will be changing our bottles to make dispensing easier. Currently we are adding a pipette with thin tip to every order if the glass pipettes are not suitable for your tank. We of course have to use up our stock of current bottles first, we are trying to keep costs down for obvious reasons. Please bear with us on this issue.

The spouts of the new bottles - our normal supplier only has the 'witches hat' type spouts most vendors now seem to use. The problem I see with that spout is that at the tip the wall is still too thick and it will still be difficult to fill most tanks without a mess. So we have settled for another spout from another supplier with a thinner point. These spouts are unfortunately blind, which is good for shipping but the user has to cut the tip off with a pair of scissors.

There doesn't seem to be perfect solutions out there but I think this will come closest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/10/16)

Re the Creme Brulee - we have boosted the plain Creme Brulee after comments. The ones with other flavours added remain the same. Creme Brulee is essentially a creamy/custardy dessert with a touch of cinnamon and a caramelized topping, and will not be a strong flavour by itself.


----------



## Strontium (16/10/16)

I realize that you've only just started with the pastries but is there plans for a key lime or something similar? I quite fancy the tartness of lime/raspberry etc.


----------



## Strontium (16/10/16)

Sorry for all the requests but I like to stick to one supplier for all my items eg one for my juices, one for my concentrates, just makes life easier.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/10/16)

Strontium said:


> I realize that you've only just started with the pastries but is there plans for a key lime or something similar? I quite fancy the tartness of lime/raspberry etc.



@Strontium There are more scones to come. Not sure when we'll get to more bakery. I'll think about the lime issue.


----------



## Stosta (17/10/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Strontium You asked about pipettes in the juice reviews thread. I cannot answer there as a vendor as it is in the general forum.
> We will be changing our bottles to make dispensing easier. Currently we are adding a pipette with thin tip to every order if the glass pipettes are not suitable for your tank. We of course have to use up our stock of current bottles first, we are trying to keep costs down for obvious reasons. Please bear with us on this issue.
> 
> The spouts of the new bottles - our normal supplier only has the 'witches hat' type spouts most vendors now seem to use. The problem I see with that spout is that at the tip the wall is still too thick and it will still be difficult to fill most tanks without a mess. So we have settled for another spout from another supplier with a thinner point. These spouts are unfortunately blind, which is good for shipping but the user has to cut the tip off with a pair of scissors.
> ...


Couldn't agree with you more regarding the witch hats, I'm not a big fan as they don't fit in a couple of my tanks and make a bit of a mess. But awesome that you're sorting out alternative options, I'm looking forward to the new setup!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit (17/10/16)

I have perfected the art of filling up my MAGE straight out the bottle. No mess lol 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/10/16)

Tockit said:


> I have perfected the art of filling up my MAGE straight out the bottle. No mess lol
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk





The extra pipette with the thin tip seems to work very well for me, which is why we include one in every order. Don't you guys use them?

It's just an interim measure.


----------



## Tockit (17/10/16)

I did use it at first but the juice is so thick it takes to long to draw the juice up lol. So I went with the next best option. It works for me.  

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/10/16)

New orders will be packaged in the new bottles as from now. There are two things to note:

The spout is blind when shipped and must be snipped with scissors before use.
30ml orders will be packaged in 50ml bottles, for a variety of reasons.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Tockit (17/10/16)

This month's special, buy 30ml and get 20ml free??  

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/10/16)

Tockit said:


> This month's special, buy 30ml and get 20ml free??
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk



@Tockit That's a nice sentiment.  Unfortunately it is not one of the reasons. 

I only mentioned it so someone doesn't go 'Hey, you sent me halfabottle'

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tockit (17/10/16)

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium (17/10/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Tockit That's a nice sentiment.  Unfortunately it is not one of the reasons.
> 
> I only mentioned it so someone doesn't go 'Hey, you sent me halfabottle'



Nah, I like @Tockit suggestion more


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/10/16)

Strontium said:


> Nah, I like @Tockit suggestion more



@Strontium I have some empathy with you. Your order was one of the last to go out in the old bottles. I'm sorry. 

On the bright side, in the old bottles your Chilled Pineapple should have a great shelf-life. 

To everyone, if you prefer the juice in the old glass bottles with pipettes for any reason, just make a note in checkout. We have many in stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (17/10/16)

@YeOldeOke that pineapple will be lucky if it lasts to the end of the month, "the force is strong with that one, young grasshopper"

Can you post a pic of what the new bottles look like so we can get an idea?
Is it something like these?


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/10/16)

@Strontium That's the bottles yes. The cap on those are the caps I was referring to that isn't thin enough. So a different spout. I'll see if we can put some pics up.


----------



## Tockit (17/10/16)

Why the fuss, just tip it straight out the bottle man. Get you a mage and all problems solved lol  

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (17/10/16)

Tockit said:


> Why the fuss, just tip it straight out the bottle man. Get you a mage and all problems solved lol
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk



What's a Mage? Sounds like some sort of wizard.


----------



## Strontium (17/10/16)

If you'd all be so kind as to welcome the latest additions to the Strontium family.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Taytay (17/10/16)

I don't mind the old bottles. But I have an AIO D22 XL. Quoting my husband, you could fill it up by chucking juice at it from a meter away. So I am happy to take all your old stock  will mention that during checkout at next order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (17/10/16)

Yep, I like glass, so will opt for old bottles still, the witches hat bottles I have are messy.


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/10/16)

Not good pics but shows the important bits. The little cap at the top clicks on positively and firmly so won't come off inadvertently.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/10/16)

Taytay said:


> I don't mind the old bottles. But I have an AIO D22 XL. Quoting my husband, you could fill it up by chucking juice at it from a meter away. So I am happy to take all your old stock  will mention that during checkout at next order.



Glad to hear that. 

I'm interested in how you find the flavour of the juice in that setup. That's MTL isn't it?


----------



## Taytay (17/10/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Glad to hear that.
> 
> I'm interested in how you find the flavour of the juice in that setup. That's MTL isn't it?


Yip, MTL. Very happy with the flavour! Only had one juice (other brand) that I have found bland in the past. Mind you, I don't have basis for comparison really, I love the look, shape, size and ease of use of the AIOs so my upgrade path has been: twisp solo, twisp edge, twisp aero, AIO, AIO D22 XL. And planning on getting the AIO Pro next as another backup device. Can't see myself getting a different type of device anytime soon though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (17/10/16)

Strontium said:


> What's a Mage? Sounds like some sort of wizard.


Big bore juice guzzler.


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/10/16)

@Taytay Thanks for that feedback.

Well, there you have it. Great news, the juices work from an AIO to a Mage. I's feel chuffed. 


@Silver Now it's just the Evod 1 (circa many moons ago) that may still be a challenge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taytay (17/10/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Taytay Thanks for that feedback.
> 
> Well, there you have it. Great news, the juices work from an AIO to a Mage. I's feel chuffed.
> 
> ...


Lol. Just shout if you need anything else tested in my AIO lineup  I would be happy to help


----------



## Tockit (17/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> Big bore juice guzzler.


Hey don't be racist man. It's not as bad as a baby beast or avo in dual coil mode   

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/10/16)

Hi @YeOldeOke
I had a go at review on your juice dont know if you saw friend? Can i post link here?


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/10/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @YeOldeOke
> I had a go at review on your juice dont know if you saw friend? Can i post link here?


@Clouds4Days I saw that review. Couldn't comment because of forum rules. Sure you can post the link here. There's a thread on All Day Vapes in the e-liquid reviews section as well that @Stosta started.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (18/10/16)

You know @YeOldeOke , I'm glad to see your juices getting a lot of attention here! You've made a concerted effort to get a great product available at a really good price-point. Such a win!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit (18/10/16)

Stosta said:


> You know @YeOldeOke , I'm glad to see your juices getting a lot of attention here! You've made a concerted effort to get a great product available at a really good price-point. Such a win!


Agreed, great service always in contact with you and very accommodating. Just so much of winnning. Keep up the great work @YeOldOke

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/10/16)

Thanks guys. I'm actually enjoying this. First time in many years I've had the opportunity to be a bit creative. And the vaping community is just great, love being involved.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/10/16)

Hi peeps.
Heres my take on e-cig all day vapes Tropical Parfeit.
Skip to the middle if you wanna miss the talk about the Mage.

Thanks for changing the bottles @YeOldeOke
I know people say you can poar it in a tank from the bottle but that wont work if you drip.
I will be sure to mention the bottle change in my next review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zebelial (18/10/16)

Come on pay day, come on!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (19/10/16)

Please welcome Raspberry and Hazelnut Scone.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Taytay (19/10/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Please welcome Raspberry and Hazelnut Scone.
> 
> View attachment 72155


Noooooooooooooooo! Just after I placed my order  I need this so badly

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zebelial (19/10/16)

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy yum yum for the lung lung. WANT IT 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/10/16)

I have been reduced to vaping all the leftovers from testing etc. This morning I cracked open a bottle of Cherry Parfait that we made a month ago in error and boy, I'm knocked off me feet. I'm not one for hype, but this is delicious. The first time I tried a Parfait after a month's steep and the soft nougat and cherry really shines through.

The parfaits really need to steep well guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Strontium (25/10/16)

I've still got three quarters of a bottle of lemon parfait that's been sitting for a month, time to throw it in the baby beast n see what it's like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AniDey (22/11/16)

@YeOldeOke deserves a gold medal for service!! 
Ordered yesterday, delivered in Vaalwater today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/11/16)

AniDey said:


> @YeOldeOke deserves a gold medal for service!!
> Ordered yesterday, delivered in Vaalwater today!



Thanks for your kind words. 

We need these posts in the Retailers reviews forum though, http://www.ecigssa.co.za/e-cig-retailer-reviews.t29934/
@Silver can it be moved?


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/11/16)

Time for a new flavour 

We give you a new Bakery creation. 



Laaaaadies!!! and Jintlemin!!!!


Meet the one and only, the deeeelicious, the inimitable






Irish Cream Pie



Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Taytay (25/11/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Time for a new flavour
> 
> We give you a new Bakery creation.
> 
> ...


This sounds fantastic! Um, what does Irish Cream Pie taste like though?


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/11/16)

The Orange Parfait have had a few people saying the orange is too strong so we have reformulated it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/11/16)

Taytay said:


> This sounds fantastic! Um, what does Irish Cream Pie taste like though?



Like the Irish liqueur in a cream pie with a baked crust?

I'm trying, I'm not good at the 'dripping with' type of descriptions.

Irish liqueur with a hint (well, slightly more than a hint) of chocolate. Creamy. Nice pie crust.


----------



## Taytay (25/11/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Like the Irish liquor baked into a cream pie?
> 
> I'm trying, I'm not good at the 'dripping with' type of descriptions.
> 
> Irish liquor with a hint (well, slightly more than a hint) of chocolate. Creamy. Nice pie crust.


Boom! Sold 
Order placed - and restocked on the Strawberry YPC

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## foGGyrEader (25/11/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> The Orange Parfait have had a few people saying the orange is too strong so we have reformulated it.


Awesome stuff @YeOldeOke ! I'm going to try the Strawberry YPC first, then try out the new orange. I'm actually enjoying the Orange Parfeit now, but a little sweeter and creamier might work. Let's check it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/12/16)

We've had a lot of developments going lately, but have not stopped our new flavour development.
We are happy to announce a new flavour in our Bakery line.





Banana Custard Cake


Hope you enjoy!

Like all our flavours, it is Diacetyl-free.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (7/12/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> We've had a lot of developments going lately, but have not stopped our new flavour development.
> We are happy to announce a new flavour in our Bakery line.
> 
> View attachment 77921
> ...


Sounds yum!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ChadB (12/12/16)

Hi @YeOldeOke 
Just received my order from you guys and noticed the bottles have changed, are these your new bottles now?
Are you going to revert back to glass bottles? Thanks


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/12/16)

ChadB said:


> Hi @YeOldeOke
> Just received my order from you guys and noticed the bottles have changed, are these your new bottles now?
> Are you going to revert back to glass bottles? Thanks



@Chad B We changed bottles due to requests from people for squeeze bottles.

How do you feel about them?


----------



## foGGyrEader (12/12/16)

ChadB said:


> Hi @YeOldeOke
> Just received my order from you guys and noticed the bottles have changed, are these your new bottles now?
> Are you going to revert back to glass bottles? Thanks



I was also surprised at this; however, I would much rather you use cheaper plastic bottles and keep up with the great e-liquid. It doesn't help to pay for a pretty bottle with cr@p inside. I quite like the plastic bottles, easy to fill any tank. I suppose one could struggle a bit with a dripper?


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/12/16)

foGGyrEader said:


> I was also surprised at this; however, I would much rather you use cheaper plastic bottles and keep up with the great e-liquid. It doesn't help to pay for a pretty bottle with cr@p inside. I quite like the plastic bottles, easy to fill any tank. I suppose one could struggle a bit with a dripper?



The decision to go for HDPE bottles wasn't about cost, it was in response to demand. We really had to dig to find suitable bottles, the standard 'witches hat' bottles had too wide a tip to fit into most tanks' slots. This one actually fits. I've been using them and find it much easier to fill, and a lot less mess in filling, so methinks it was a good decision.

It works better on a dripper as well. Just don't snip the spout too far back. It should be snipped about halfway of the final piece so that the cap still snaps on.

We still have some glass bottles with the pipettes. If anyone prefers those just note at checkout, we'll be happy to use them.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/12/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> The decision to go for HDPE bottles wasn't about cost, it was in response to demand. We really had to dig to find suitable bottles, the standard 'witches hat' bottles had too wide a tip to fit into most tanks' slots. This one actually fits. I've been using them and find it much easier to fill, and a lot less mess in filling, so methinks it was a good decision.
> 
> It works better on a dripper as well. Just don't snip the spout too far back. It should be snipped about halfway of the final piece so that the cap still snaps on.
> 
> We still have some glass bottles with the pipettes. If anyone prefers those just note at checkout, we'll be happy to use them.



I prefer the new bottle, thanks for changing! The pipette was too big to fill with - happy indeed!

BTW, do you have any hardware left that you wish to sell?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/12/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> I prefer the new bottle, thanks for changing! The pipette was too big to fill with - happy indeed!
> 
> BTW, do you have any hardware left that you wish to sell?
> 
> ...



@Rude Rudi We have one black Moradin tank, brand spanking new, unopened. And a silver Noisy Cricket that I opened but not used.


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/12/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Rude Rudi We have one black Moradin tank, brand spanking new, unopened. And a silver Noisy Cricket that I opened but not used.



Can you pm me the pricing please...?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/12/16)

For both 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadB (12/12/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Chad B We changed bottles due to requests from people for squeeze bottles.
> 
> How do you feel about them?


Was just checking, between the two I prefer the glass, the pipette wasn't the best but i'm not a fan of the new bottles.
That's just my opinion, and if the majority wanted the change then forsure you did the right thing.


YeOldeOke said:


> We still have some glass bottles with the pipettes. If anyone prefers those just note at checkout, we'll be happy to use them.



Thanks for this, will ask next time I order

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AniDey (14/12/16)

I love the new bottles. 
Didn't like the pipettes at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/12/16)

New E-Juice flavour - Toffee Apple

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (15/12/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> New E-Juice flavour - Toffee Apple
> 
> View attachment 78717


Oooh! That sounds good!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShamZ (15/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Oooh! That sounds good!



That sounds REALLY good!!

Love the original profiles @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (19/12/16)

The first in our new line.




ADV Gold - Brandy

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (19/12/16)

Ah, the tobaccoes are coming through 
Nice to see @YeOldeOke 
Is this a tobacco or a brandy though? 
The picture says tobacco but nothing about tobacco in the description...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (19/12/16)

Silver said:


> Ah, the tobaccoes are coming through
> Nice to see @YeOldeOke
> Is this a tobacco or a brandy though?
> The picture says tobacco but nothing about tobacco in the description...



It's a new tobacco range. ADV Gold.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Calvinh (19/12/16)

Wow great prices and seems like some good reviews on your products @YeOldeOke will be trying some out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (19/12/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> It's a new tobacco range. ADV Gold.


Nice, is the caramel pronounced and sweet? Or more of a tobacco vape? Ok, I guess the large text saying "tobacco" should've been a hint

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (19/12/16)

New flavour in Tobacco.





ADV Gold - Menthol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (19/12/16)

foGGyrEader said:


> Nice, is the caramel pronounced and sweet? Or more of a tobacco vape? Ok, I guess the large text saying "tobacco" should've been a hint



@foGGyrEader Yes it is a sweetish tobacco.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (19/12/16)

Adv is a fitting name thats what these juices are!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (19/12/16)

Sounds like INW Gold Ducat as I get a brandy taste too with my gold ducat recipes

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/12/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Sounds like INW Gold Ducat as I get a brandy taste too with my gold ducat recipes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



@kyle_redbull None of our juices are simple single flavours, they are all complex. Personally, I've never picked up a brandy in Gold Ducat.


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/12/16)

Another new flavour in Tobacco.





ADV Gold - Liquorice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/12/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> New flavour in Tobacco.
> 
> View attachment 79005
> 
> ...



This looks super @YeOldeOke !!
Need to plan a purchase soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/1/17)

This question was posted in the juice reviews thread where I cannot respond on pain of @Silver coming after me with a meat cleaver  so I'll respond in here...



foGGyrEader said:


> Hey @YeOldeOke
> 
> The Banana Custard Cake is absolutely fantastic. Was my first Bakery e-liquid, lovely stuff. See your web-site for the review. I was wondering how pronounced the chocolate is on the Irish Cream Pie? Haven't found a chocolate vape I enjoy yet.
> 
> Otherwise, great ADV. Thanks



@foGGyrEader The chocolate in the Irish Cream Pie is only a supporting note, so I'd think it should be ok for you. We will be bringing out some chocolate vapes soonish but with chocolate, as with coffee, we are aware of how easily it gets too heavy so we are aiming for smooth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ADV-Des (9/1/17)

You asked for it, you got it! 

We are happy to announce a new flavour in our popular Chilled line





Chilled Naartjie

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Schnappie (9/1/17)

ADV-Des said:


> You asked for it, you got it!
> 
> We are happy to announce a new flavour in our popular Chilled line
> 
> ...


Can never have too much fruity menthols!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stosta (9/1/17)

ADV-Des said:


> You asked for it, you got it!
> 
> We are happy to announce a new flavour in our popular Chilled line
> 
> ...


Yaaaassssss!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/1/17)

New flavour in Just Fruit line.





Melon Mix.

This brings us to a selection of 37 flavours!

Time for something new?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (10/1/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> New flavour in Just Fruit line.
> 
> 
> View attachment 81141
> ...


37 flavours! A nice big range you guys have growing!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/1/17)

Stosta said:


> 37 flavours! A nice big range you guys have growing!



Yes, but it's getting a bit embarrassing - our addiction to flavour is showing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## foGGyrEader (10/1/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> New flavour in Just Fruit line.
> 
> 
> View attachment 81141
> ...


At friggin last! Watermelon!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Slick (10/1/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> New flavour in Just Fruit line.
> 
> 
> View attachment 81141
> ...


Finally @YeOldeOke ! Now I can place my order,any new flavours coming out this week?


----------



## Slick (10/1/17)

Slick said:


> Finally @YeOldeOke ! Now I can place my order,any new flavours coming out this week?


Too late,order placed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (10/1/17)

@YeOldeOke you weren't kidding when you said you guys were busy..win for us all!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/1/17)

Slick said:


> Finally @YeOldeOke ! Now I can place my order,any new flavours coming out this week?



Probably. 

We announce them as they pass, so cannot say anything beforehand because they may fail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/1/17)

A new range announced Saturday - described here.

Let me add the first flavour in our Signature range to this thread.





E-Liquid Chocmint Shake

*Chocolate and mint shake – refreshing, rich, smooth and silky.


*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/1/17)

And the second in Signature.





*E-Liquid Irish Cookie Shake*

*Delicious milkshake made with Irish Cream and crumbled cookies.

(Does not contain alcohol)*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/1/17)

Schnappie said:


> Can never have too much fruity menthols!



@Schnappie The menthols seem to be popular. We have quite a few, but as I am personally not a menthol fan I'd be interested in all suggestions from menthol fans. We cannot promise to accommodate but will certainly try.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/1/17)

Our 40th flavour!




*E-Liquid Strawberry Delight*

Delightful dessert of strawberries, creams and lady fingers. Creamy, rich and smooth.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/1/17)

New flavour in our Chilled line.




Chilled Irish Cream

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schnappie (18/1/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> New flavour in our Chilled line.
> 
> 
> View attachment 81978
> ...


Sounds interesting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AniDey (22/1/17)

Wow!!!


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/1/17)

Another milkshake in our Signature range.
Flavour #42





Pineapple Shake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (30/1/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> Another milkshake in our Signature range.
> Flavour #42
> 
> 
> ...


Yumm!!!


----------



## Zebelial (30/1/17)

Sounds like a winner

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/2/17)

Happy to announce a new flavour - Cinnana Snickerdoodle - in our Signature range.





Warm, freshly baked soft cookie with banana and cinnamon.


@rev2xtc requested this flavour profile. Hope you like it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/2/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> Happy to announce a new flavour - Cinnana Snickerdoodle - in our Signature range.
> 
> 
> View attachment 86401
> ...



Looks like a winner!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rev2xtc (27/2/17)

Can't wait to try this. Thanks @YeOldeOke 

If it's anything like your creations this will be amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/2/17)

@rev2xtc I've discussed this with you but maybe I should just point it out here for the information of all.

In requesting the flavour you referred to Derailed as the general direction you wanted the juice to follow. I've never tasted Derailed, and probably never will. So this is not an attempt at a copy in any way. It may coincidentally be close to it or a universe apart, I wouldn't know nor care.

I did not even Google for a Derailed recipe/clone. There is a very good reason I refuse to make copies - it contaminates my thought when doing recipes. I'd much rather my recipes be totally unique to me than to start thinking like others - be their juices good or bad. There are virtually infinite ways to combine flavours so no need to follow others.

Personally methinks the result is great. We'll see what others think. I hope it hits the spot for you and all feedback, neg or pos, and suggestions are always welcomed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rev2xtc (27/2/17)

Thanks @YeOldeOke I appreciated your honesty when we discussed the flavors and your openness to try something new. It was clearly stated you will not try to clone any recipe or juice but try to make something with the flavor profiles I described. 

I enjoy your juices and I look forward to trying your unique concoction 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/4/17)

@umzungu I've been meaning to comment on this review for a long time, but have never gotten around to it.



umzungu said:


> Juice : Chilled Liquorice
> 
> Reviewer: @umzungu
> 
> ...



What stands out for me is this is spot on to what I intended with this juice. I aimed to bring more of this type of profile out but never got round to it. So many flavours - so little time.

When I first quit smoking I never wanted mouthfuls of complicated flavour, just a profile that will satisfy along the lines that cigs satisfied me. In fact, the opposite to craving flavours happened to me, I started craving the gross taste cigs left in my mouth. I even went on a mission, and failed, to create such a gross flavour.  'Tobacco's' simply did not come close to being anything like a smoke, no matter how much Dark Fire, Dirty Neutral Base or 'tobacco' flavours I played with.

So I set out to make a few simple flavours that hit the satisfaction centre in my decomposing brain. Fruits didn't do it.

This Chilled Liquorice was one such flavour that gave me satisfaction. We have a few on site that fall into this category - not really mouthfuls of flavour but a simple satisfaction. I think we will mark them out into a separate category maybe, just to inform folks.

But I wonder if there is interest in more flavours that fall into this category - not a blast of flavour but satisfying?

Maybe I can get some responses from you guys on it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Silver (27/4/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> @umzungu I've been meaning to comment on this review for a long time, but have never gotten around to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You definitely hitting on something important here @YeOldeOke
For newer vapers and even some experienced folk

For "workhorse vaping" I prefer something simpler and not too complicated

I usually do ok if its quite strong in flavour because my equipment is relatively tamer and lower powered but i think a simple classic goes a long way in helping to nail the workhorse adv 
(in my opinion)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/4/17)

Silver said:


> You definitely hitting on something important here @YeOldeOke
> For newer vapers and even some experienced folk
> 
> For "workhorse vaping" I prefer something simpler and not too complicated
> ...



@Silver You're right. The strength of the flavour is a problem because varying factors play into it: the vaper's preference, their 'flavour perception' and the power of the equipment. A perennial problem for the commercial mixer.

What brought this to my mind again is yesterday we were testing quite a complicated mix we were working on and when I took a draw it was "Wowsers! Freshly baked hot bread right out of the oven! De-bloody-licious!!"

Next thought. "But they gonna want some jam or something on it".  Which is going to ruin the "Wow!".

A complex mix with only one resulting flavour, primarily. All flavours support and build one resulting flavour without the vaper being able to identify the supporting flavours individually. That's how I like it. But most (I think) don't.

Anyways, back to the subject. I said we have a few flavours that fall into the category, but that is the 'not in your face' category. The Chilled Liquorice is different, to me, it simply satisfies. This was the kind of flavour profile I wanted to explore more. The result must be not too strong, max two discernible flavours that don't try to emulate anything but simply satisfies the craving. What @umzungu called a 'digital tobacco'. I still believe that's the best profile for people trying to quit, and I am very interested what others think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/4/17)

Very interesting to read your comments @YeOldeOke - and thanks for sharing yout thoughts.

I feel for you commercial mixers trying to cater for such a wide range of variables.


----------



## AniDey (7/5/17)

Wow!! @YeOldeOke !! I totally agree. 
Although I only get the chilled part, of all the juices I've tried, the chilled liquorice is the best. I couldn't figure out why, thinking it was smoother somehow, but now I realize, it really was satisfying!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/5/17)

AniDey said:


> Wow!! @YeOldeOke !! I totally agree.
> Although I only get the chilled part, of all the juices I've tried, the chilled liquorice is the best. I couldn't figure out why, thinking it was smoother somehow, but now I realize, it really was satisfying!!



@AniDey Are you sure? That would be a very interesting observation to me, and to you. You cannot taste flavours, at least consciously, yet you do respond to them?


----------



## AniDey (7/5/17)

It seems like it, @YeOldeOke !
I got the Chilled Irish Cream because I like Cape Velvet and Amarula, and the Chilled Liqourice because of the reviews I saw. I'm not really a liquorice fan, although I like Sambuca. 
I was surprised with the liquorice juice. Like I said, it seemed smoother. 
But when I saw you describing it as satisfying, it just clicked! That's what I got from it. I finished it sommer gou! Will be ordering soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/5/17)

It's been a while since we've released new flavours, been too busy with other expansions etc. But we have been working on new releases.

We have 2 new ranges coming out soon, so I'm looking ahead again. Will bring out some more standard range flavours after this round of releases. We have a few ideas - actually enough to keep us busy for a long long time, but I'd love to have some input from all you guys about what you'd like to see - after all we develop the flavours for you.

Any input is, as always, greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/5/17)

Our new Private Bin ranges have been announced 

First two flavours in these ranges:





Sweet Spice by Desiré - Soft and warm spiced cookies






Urbane Pirate by YeOldeOke - Pear poached in rum and spice.


We are excited by these two new ranges. Hope you enjoy them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/5/17)

Another flavour in Private Bin Desiré! 





Blush - Very creamy, delightful pink pavlova

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/5/17)

Private Bin Desiré brings you





Persian Delight. Exotic and fragrant softly spiced cake, a real Persian delight!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/5/17)

Great stuff!!  Another Private Bin!





Cyder - Barrel aged, spiced apple cider.

We're nearing the 50 flavours mark. This is #48!
Enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/5/17)

Until 4th June we are running a 25% off promotion on Private Bins and Signature ranges.

Coupon code: premium25


----------



## YeOldeOke (6/6/17)

Flavour #49.....

Private Bin Desiré





Memories - Granny’s famous caramel and jasmine tart.



For June there's the 25% off all 'Premium' ranges offer plus FREE Shipping on all juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/6/17)

We are proud to announce our 50th flavour!!

And the coveted spot goes to Private Bin Desiré!





E Liquid Geisha. A delicious Japanese sesame cookie.

A worthy juice to fill this spot indeed.


Remember during June there's the 25% off all 'Premium' ranges offer plus FREE Shipping on all juices.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/17)

Congrats on the 50th juice @YeOldeOke !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/6/17)

Silver said:


> Congrats on the 50th juice @YeOldeOke !



Thanks @Silver 

I dunno where we are going to stop. It's hard.  We love coming up with new flavours, have so much to work on.

But it is starting to be difficult for people to choose with such a variety. Which is why we value the reviews so much - not so much to promote our juices but to guide people through the ever growing choice.

We'll break them up on site into categories soon to try and make things easier for all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (7/6/17)

50 Flavours?!
That is an epic achievement! Well done to you and your team @YeOldeOke !

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (13/6/17)

So yea, we've had a few instances of vapers with sore throats battling to vape. Formulated to be light, smooth and soothing, take a bow, FluVape.





FluVape won't cure the flu - yet  - but it'll help to give you the nic you need during rough times.

We recommend you order at lower nic than usual, even half, to make things even easier on the throat. This one will be made to a ratio of 80VG/20PG. No choice in menthol content.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/6/17)

Another addition to our Just Fruit line.





E-liquid Apple & Key Lime

This one is going to be another winner, methinks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/6/17)

The Apple & Keylime will also be available in our DIY ADV Premixes.

Remember during June there's the 25% off all 'Premium' ranges offer plus FREE Shipping on all juices.


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/6/17)

Announcing another new flavour in Just Fruit line:




E-Liquid Strawberry & Banana

Also available as a premixed concentrate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/6/17)

It's been a while since we had a new flavour announced in our Signature range.





Key Lime Pie

Yum.

Still 25% off until end June, with free shipping!


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/7/17)

The latest member of the Chilled family is born!





Welcome Chilled Pomberry Cococream!

Check out our new great shipping offer putting our juices within easy reach of everybody nationwide.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (3/7/17)

Excellent shipping rates @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## charl9210 (5/7/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> The latest member of the Chilled family is born!
> 
> 
> View attachment 99961
> ...


Can't seem to find this flavour on your website


----------



## YeOldeOke (5/7/17)

charl9210 said:


> Can't seem to find this flavour on your website



@charl9210 It's there.

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-chilled-pomberry-cococream/


----------



## charl9210 (6/7/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> @charl9210 It's there.
> 
> https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-chilled-pomberry-cococream/


Hi @YeOldeOke , sorry it seems that when you are logged in it does not display all the liquids you have, I can only count 51 when logged in, but after logging out I can count 55, but clicking on your link takes me there


----------



## YeOldeOke (6/7/17)

charl9210 said:


> Hi @YeOldeOke , sorry it seems that when you are logged in it does not display all the liquids you have, I can only count 51 when logged in, but after logging out I can count 55, but clicking on your link takes me there



@charl9210 Thanks for the heads-up!

I've fixed it now. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## charl9210 (6/7/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> @charl9210 Thanks for the heads-up!
> 
> I've fixed it now. Sorry for the inconvenience.


@YeOldeOke no problem, thanks for the quick fix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/7/17)

Mornin all! It's time for a new juice, to satisfy our addiction to flavour. 

Our latest flavour is in the Just Fruit line.





Peach & Cherry

A great match, we think.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/7/17)

We release another Private Bin this morning.





Perry - Spiced Pear Cider

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/7/17)

After many requests we have decided to offer a sample pack.

The pack contains 10 flavours from all ranges. Only available in 0mg. It is already steeped so no waiting time to try.





E-Liquid Sample Pack

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/8/17)

Good mornin' all! Winter's - such as it was - back is broken and we are heading back apace to balmy mornings and sweaty noons.

Time to get back in shape for the bikinis and speedos, innit.

A healthy breakfast is the cornerstone in the building of that swoon-worthy body. For this I present thee with:





Peach Yogurt

No fattening and tooth-rotting sugars and nasties added!




It's good for old folks too...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (2/8/17)

Something rich and decadent this morning. It is of course one of my favourites...





E-Liquid Decadence - spoil yourself. Rich dark chocolate cake with brandy & cherries.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/8/17)

We have another yogurt to announce this morning.





Strawberry Yogurt e-liquid.


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/8/17)

We have a new yogurt for you this morning.




Lychee & Banana Yogurt e-liquid.

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/8/17)

We've been very busy with a new development which will be announced soon, but that hasn't halted the development of new flavours.

So here is one that I think is one of our best!





From Desiré - Spiced & Iced


Saffron spiced cake iced with marzipan. 

Loverly stuff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/9/17)

Nog 'n new flavour in our Signature range this morn.





Key Lime Shake


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/10/17)

Announcing a new flavour in our Private Bin range!




Available in made-to-order https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-mint-choc-chip-ice-cream/





as well as presteeped in retail packaging https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/mint-choc-chip-ice-cream/

Also available as DIY premixed concentrate https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/private-bin-premixed-concentrates/


*Our shipping FREE above R300 and only R35 below R300!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/10/17)

And now for something completely different!




Delicious Marmalade!


----------



## Silver (22/10/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> Announcing a new flavour in our Private Bin range!
> 
> View attachment 110719
> 
> ...



This mint choc chip ice cream sounds amazing @YeOldeOke


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/10/17)

Silver said:


> This mint choc chip ice cream sounds amazing @YeOldeOke



@Silver It's delicious, and not at all like the Chocmint Shake. This is more mint with choc chips, the shake is more choc with mint. The ice cream is of course also different than the shake.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/10/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> And now for something completely different!
> 
> View attachment 111186
> 
> ...



Sounds like a stunner!!! Can you give us a description please?


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/10/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Sounds like a stunner!!! Can you give us a description please?



@Rude Rudi It's a bittersweet, tangy, orange marmalade.

Does that help?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/10/17)

It's also available in our retail range now.




https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/marmalade/


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/10/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Rude Rudi It's a bittersweet, tangy, orange marmalade.
> 
> Does that help?



Fantastic, sounds like something I could enjoy...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/10/17)

We are happy to announce another Signature flavour!




Berries & Pistachio Ice Cream!


We hope you enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/10/17)

Berries & Pistachio Ice Cream now also available in our retail e-liquids.



 

We now have 66 made-to-order flavours and 35 retail flavours!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (1/11/17)

@YeOldeOke It's briliant that the basic price is for zero nic, with a price increase per 1mg nic added. That's fair pricing!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/11/17)

Hooked said:


> @YeOldeOke It's briliant that the basic price is for zero nic, with a price increase per 1mg nic added. That's fair pricing!


@Hooked Thanks, yes when I used to vape 18mg years ago I always wondered why the low and zero nic vapers were happily subsidizing me, so we decided to be a bit fairer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/11/17)

Time for a new flavour  in our Signature range.





E Juice Ice Cream - Nuts'n'Stuff

Ice cream with butterscotch and a variety of nuts.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/12/17)

Announcing flavour #68. A Private Bin Desire ice cream.





E Liquid Mocha Ice Cream with hazelnut


----------



## YeOldeOke (5/12/17)

Please welcome our flavour #69!

'tis a summer treat!





E juice Beer Float

Beer & ice cream float. Methinks this one will be a home run


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> Please welcome our flavour #69!
> 
> 'tis a summer treat!
> 
> ...



@Daniel, i think this one might just be something you would like


----------



## Daniel (6/12/17)

Silver said:


> @Daniel, i think this one might just be something you would like


oh sweet Xmas ! My life is complete now .....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

Daniel said:


> oh sweet Xmas ! My life is complete now .....



I want to see what you will say in a review of this juice @Daniel

Maybe you wont have to get a beer to pair it with
Maybe the beer comes as part of the juice
Hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (6/12/17)

Silver said:


> I want to see what you will say in a review of this juice @Daniel
> 
> Maybe you wont have to get a beer to pair it with
> Maybe the beer comes as part of the juice
> Hehe



There is no substitute for real beer ..... Castle  

In the cart it goes .... what other flavours should I try/review ?


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

Daniel said:


> There is no substitute for real beer ..... Castle
> 
> In the cart it goes .... what other flavours should I try/review ?



Marvellous!

Please pick a menthol one for me !
And in your review you can compare it to some of the other menthol ones youve vaped.

@YeOldeOke , which are the more popular menthol ones so we can help @Daniel pick


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

PS - i wonder if that beer juice tastes like Kasteel or Amstel?
Lol


----------



## Daniel (6/12/17)

Silver said:


> Marvellous!
> 
> Please pick a menthol one for me !
> And in your review you can compare it to some of the other menthol ones youve vaped.
> ...



So far I've got (weird though the Register button seems to be greyed out when I try type in email and pick a password) @YeOldeOke 

Beer Float
Chilled Red Berries
[URL='https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-chilled-irish-cream/?attribute_volume=30ml&attribute_nicotine=2&attribute_menthol=Standard']Chilled Irish Cream[/URL]
[URL='https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-chilled-irish-cream/?attribute_volume=30ml&attribute_nicotine=2&attribute_menthol=Standard'][URL='https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/raspberry-hazelnut-scone/?attribute_volume=30ml&attribute_nicotine=2']Raspberry Hazelnut Scone[/URL][/URL]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (6/12/17)

Silver said:


> Marvellous!
> 
> Please pick a menthol one for me !
> And in your review you can compare it to some of the other menthol ones youve vaped.
> ...



@Silver Best selling menthols: (Chilled)
Red Berries
Pineapple
Pomberry Cococream
Lychee
Grape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

Ok @Daniel - chilled red berries is great

Go for it!!

Thanks @YeOldeOke


----------



## YeOldeOke (6/12/17)

Daniel said:


> So far I've got (weird though the Register button seems to be greyed out when I try type in email and pick a password) @YeOldeOke
> 
> Beer Float
> Chilled Red Berries
> ...



@Daniel Strange.. I just registered an account. Give me a call on 087 238 4484 if you have a problem. You can check out as a guest if need be, but I'd like to find out why you can't register.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/12/17)

Our Beer Float is now also available in our Retail range.

15% off all our retail flavours during December!


----------



## Carnival (9/1/18)

I’m quite excited, I see we can select our desired strength of menthol in the juice we want to buy! This is a bonus for me, since I’m not the biggest fan of menthol because it’s usually way too strong. I think I’ll be getting Chilled Irish Cream. Made notes of all the juices I’d like to get, will purchase once pay day comes around.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/1/18)

Carnival said:


> I’m quite excited, I see we can select our desired strength of menthol in the juice we want to buy! This is a bonus for me, since I’m not the biggest fan of menthol because it’s usually way too strong. I think I’ll be getting Chilled Irish Cream. Made notes of all the juices I’d like to get, will purchase once pay day comes around.


@Carnival 
Great!  I suggest you start with the light menthol then. Just remember to select that option because the standard is selected as default.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (10/1/18)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Carnival
> Great!  I suggest you start with the light menthol then. Just remember to select that option because the standard is selected as default.



Thanks, yes I will definitely select the light menthol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/1/18)

We are expanding our tobacco line in the coming weeks, they have been in development for a while.



 


First up - ADV Cigarillo - Clove is now available!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival (17/1/18)

Yay, tobacco flavours!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/1/18)

Carnival said:


> Yay, tobacco flavours!!



@Carnival Glad you like the idea of more tabaccos 


Here's another one.



 

ADV Cigarillo - Cherry

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/1/18)

Another baccy being released this morn 





ADV Pipe - Cherry

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (23/1/18)

@YeOldeOke whats the steep time on these tobacco flavours?


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/1/18)

Slick said:


> @YeOldeOke whats the steep time on these tobacco flavours?



@Slick Tobaccos are ideally steeped for 2 weeks as a general rule.
The Cigarillos and Pipe 4-5 days will be fine. As always with complex juices, 14 days is about the sweet spot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/1/18)

The latest addition to our tobacco range is now available.




ADV Pipe -Vanilla

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/1/18)

Announcing Flavour #74! 




ADV Cuban - A sweetish Cuban cigar.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/1/18)

After many requests:





ADV RY4 - tobacco with caramel and vanilla.

Enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/2/18)

Continuing with our new tobacco range....





ADV Cigarillo - Nutty is now available in Made-to-Order.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (19/2/18)

Our ADV RY4 is now also available in our retail packaging, pre-steeped.

*Free shipping* by courier nationwide for orders R300+, R35 for orders below R300!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/2/18)

Another Cigarillo flavour now available:





ADV Cigarillo - Liquorice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ADV-Des (17/4/18)

A new flavour!





Strawberry Shake

A smooth and creamy strawberry milkshake.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/4/19)

Two new additions to our extensive lineup being launched today!


https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-apple/

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-mango/

They are available in normal freebase nic, nic salts as well as DIY One Shots!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/4/19)

In order to keep this thread up to date, I will add our latest coffees as announced in our Promo Special into it.





ADV Café Medium Roast






ADV Café Vanilla Caramel






ADV Café Spiced





ADV Café Hazelnut


All available in standard e-liquid (freebase nic) , Nic Salts and DIY One Shots!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/4/19)

A comment on our previously announced Apple - this juice was developed by special request from Stacey.

Here's what she had to say about the result;

Rated 5 out of 5
Stacey _(verified owner)_ – April 17, 2019

This is my review for December 2018, when this was first made especially for me.
This is the best Apple liquid I have ever had! (And I’ve tried lots)
Better than Liqua, better than Loaded, better than Snap, and even better than Twisp! (and Twisp’s Apple has always been a strong favourite).
I’m now using an Aspire Breeze 2 device, and boy! is the flavour in this just awesome. At first it’s a really sweet apple inhale, and has a crisp apple exhale. I love it!


Enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (29/4/19)

YeOldeOke said:


> In order to keep this thread up to date, I will add our latest coffees as announced in our Promo Special into it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah I spot another one in the ADV Cafe range which wasn't there before. Or did I miss it @YeOldeOke? Nope, I didn't. Just seen in the other thread that it's a new addition.
It will have to wait for another order I'm afraid. It's not worth it to pay shipping for just one bottle. Oh, this shipping business is the bane of my life!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (13/5/19)

We are adding some new flavours, responding to requests that have been coming in the past few months.

First up 





Just Fruit - Banana

Available in normal freebase e-liquid, salt nic and DIY one shot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/5/19)

Announcing another Just Fruit flavour!




Just Fruit - Passion Fruit

Again, available in freebase, salt nic and DIY one shot as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/19)

YeOldeOke said:


> Announcing another Just Fruit flavour!
> 
> 
> View attachment 166912
> ...



Have always looked for a nice passion fruit flavour @YeOldeOke 

One of my favourite drinks is the Roses Passion Fruit Cordial - the one you mix a bit into a glass of ice cold water. Been wondering when an ejuice would come up that has a similar flavour. Have noted this juice and put it on my to buy list

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ChadB (20/5/19)

YeOldeOke said:


> Announcing another Just Fruit flavour!
> 
> 
> View attachment 166912
> ...


Awesome - as an avid chilled pineapple fan (it's all i've vaped over 2-3 years) i'd love to see this in the chilled section as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/5/19)

ChadB said:


> Awesome - as an avid chilled pineapple fan (it's all i've vaped over 2-3 years) i'd love to see this in the chilled section as well.



Nice to see you popping in @ChadB
Hope you well


----------



## Room Fogger (20/5/19)

Silver said:


> Have always looked for a nice passion fruit flavour @YeOldeOke
> 
> One of my favourite drinks is the Roses Passion Fruit Cordial - the one you mix a bit into a glass of ice cold water. Been wondering when an ejuice would come up that has a similar flavour. Have noted this juice and put it on my to buy list


If you do and try it, please give some feedback. Love Roses lime and passion fruit with some soda water on a hot day, instant satisfaction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/19)

Room Fogger said:


> If you do and try it, please give some feedback. Love Roses lime and passion fruit with some soda water on a hot day, instant satisfaction.



Will do
Do you mix the Roses Passion and the Lime

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/5/19)

Silver said:


> Have always looked for a nice passion fruit flavour @YeOldeOke
> 
> One of my favourite drinks is the Roses Passion Fruit Cordial - the one you mix a bit into a glass of ice cold water. Been wondering when an ejuice would come up that has a similar flavour. Have noted this juice and put it on my to buy list





ChadB said:


> Awesome - as an avid chilled pineapple fan (it's all i've vaped over 2-3 years) i'd love to see this in the chilled section as well.


@Silver @ChadB
Chilled Passion Fruit.....

Methinks we can oblige 

I'm no menthol fan personally, (@ADV-Des is the menthol fan) but I must say the Chilled Passion Fruit impressed me no end. It just works soooo well.

Hang in there!! I know Silver is also a menthol fan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/19)

YeOldeOke said:


> Chilled Passion Fruit.....
> 
> Methinks we can oblige
> 
> ...



Oh yes! Chilled Passion Fruit!
That sounds like a plan!
I will most certainly buy it if it is available and put it to the test against Roses Passion a fruit cordial with ice water

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/5/19)

We have a few that will be announced in the next coupla days. Been pretty busy developing the past few months. Doing what we like to do most.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (20/5/19)

Silver said:


> Will do
> Do you mix the Roses Passion and the Lime


Thankfully not, one at a time, . Both serve a purpose, lime takes away thirstyness immediately, passion fruit is more a kuier and sip one. Both should contain quite a bit of ice as well. Nothing better than the condensation dripping down that glass!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Thankfully not, one at a time, . Both serve a purpose, lime takes away thirstyness immediately, passion fruit is more a kuier and sip one. Both should contain quite a bit of ice as well. Nothing better than the condensation dripping down that glass!



Thank heavens you keep them separate.
I like the Lime but not as much as the Passion Fruit. I go through quite a lot of the passion fruit and like it very much. As you say, the ice enhances it big time

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/5/19)

Silver said:


> Thank heavens you keep them separate.
> I like the Lime but not as much as the Passion Fruit. I go through quite a lot of the passion fruit and like it very much. As you say, the ice enhances it big time


Prefer the passion fruit as well, but have to scare the dogs so often, so have a strong lime one, puckerface with lots of wrinkles makes them obey immediately.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (20/5/19)

YeOldeOke said:


> We have a few that will be announced in the next coupla days. Been pretty busy developing the past few months. Doing what we like to do most.



That you have!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (20/5/19)

Silver said:


> Nice to see you popping in @ChadB
> Hope you well


Thanks Silver - all good my side and I trust the same to you. Sorry i've been inactive, ever since I came across chilled pineapple back in 2016, there's been no need for me to look at other juices 

@YeOldeOke Please update when the chilled passionfruit is available - i've got my monthly order coming through soon but I might hold off so I can get my hands on it. Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/5/19)

@ChadB 'tis now available!

We are releasing another 5 new flavours - all available in freebase, nic salts and DIY one shots.




Chilled Passion Fruit






Chilled Blackcurrant





Just Fruit Blackcurrant







Just Fruit Pineapple







Just Fruit Lychee



This brings our current flavour tally to 69!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (21/5/19)

ChadB said:


> Thanks Silver - all good my side and I trust the same to you. Sorry i've been inactive, ever since I came across chilled pineapple back in 2016, there's been no need for me to look at other juices


Is that the chilled pineapple from All Day Vapes @ChadB? Been looking for a good pineapple juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (21/5/19)

Andre said:


> Is that the chilled pineapple from All Day Vapes @ChadB? Been looking for a good pineapple juice.


For me it's the best i've had, I usually get it mixed with standard menthol but have also tried the menthol as strong and it's just as awesome. Mixed at 50/50 12mg, it's literally all i've ordered since 2016. 
I've tried some of ADV other juices now and then in a 30ml just to cleanse my palate but I barely vape it. 
Pineapple being an acidic fruit, it gives such a great throat kick every-time but with that being said, we always make juice really sound unbelievable but at the end of the day it's very subjective and to each persons preference. But, i'd highly recommend it if you like a menthol pineapple. 

@YeOldeOke Awesome, will be placing my order soon and will update this thread when I get my hands on it for a toot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/6/19)

We have 3 new flavours being released today!

All available in normal freebase, salt nic and DIY one shots.




Just fruit Grape






Chilled Cherry







Chilled Kiwi Fruit


Special launch offer for forum members

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ADV-Des (22/7/19)

We are launching 3 new flavours today!

For all those coffee lovers out there 

I'm not sure... but I think @Hooked might be one of them 






ADV Café Chocolate Coffee






ADV Café Mocha Java

A blend with a chocolaty, slightly spicy earthy tone and a bright acidity with lemony note.



And a new addition to our very popular ADV Gold Tobacco range:




ADV Gold Tobacco - Coffee

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (22/7/19)

ADV-Des said:


> We are launching 3 new flavours today!
> 
> For all those coffee lovers out there
> 
> ...



Ooh, that tobacco coffee sounds very nice @ADV-Des !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (22/7/19)

ADV-Des said:


> We are launching 3 new flavours today!
> 
> For all those coffee lovers out there
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/7/19)

@Hooked Good call then. The tobacco is not coffee, it's a coffee flavoured tobacco. The tobacco is dominant.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/8/19)

We are launching 2 new flavours today.




Just Fruit Kiwi







Just Fruit Cherry


Both available in freebase, salt nic and DIY One Shots!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mo_MZ (22/8/19)

Impressive, looking forward to trying some of these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/6/20)

A new tobacco!!!





In Freebase & Nic Salts. 

This is the only tobacco I prefer un-steeped.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/6/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> A new tobacco!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will this release as a one shot?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/6/20)

Rude Rudi said:


> Will this release as a one shot?


@Rude Rudi I was thinking about that the past couple of days, whether we should continue with our policy of making all our juices available in one shots. The ADV Red is special to me, in that I did not compromise with it with all kinds of smoothing/softening elements but rather aimed at an old Lucky Strike/Texan type experience. Hopefully I got somewhere in the ballpark. To me it's our best tobacco, closest to the tobacco I've been trying to get to for some 10 years.

Methinks I'll put it into the one-shots. But the whole one shot side of our operation is being reassessed at the moment so no guarantees for how long we will offer it.

Nice to see you again btw

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/6/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Rude Rudi I was thinking about that the past couple of days, whether we should continue with our policy of making all our juices available in one shots. The ADV Red is special for me, in that I did not compromise with it with all kinds of smoothing/softening elements but rather aimed at an old Lucky Strike/Texan type experience. Hopefully I got somewhere in the ballpark. To me it's our best tobacco, closest to the tobacco I've been trying to get to for some 10 years.
> 
> Methinks I'll put it into the one-shots. But the whole one shot side of our operation is being reassessed at the moment so no guarantees for how long we will offer it.
> 
> Nice to see you again btw



Thanks. Will PM you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/6/20)

@Rude Rudi 

The only tobacco i would recommend as a shake n vape.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/6/20)

Now in One Shot.

@Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/6/20)

I don't usually try to describe a juice too closely as everyone experiences tastes slightly differently, but I have now put my foot in it so let me try to expand on what I mean.

This is my personal opinion, we'll have to see what the market says.

I have never found a tobacco juice that emulates the (slighty?) gritty smokiness of a cigarette, and I've tried many through the years. I have basically resigned myself to the fact that a PG/VG tobacco juice can never come close to it. The VG esp is too 'oily', for want of a better word.

When i say "aimed at an old Lucky Strike/Texan type experience", the emphasis is on 'experience', not trying to copy their rather different tastes. I want it to be pre-lights, maybe not quite as strong, it is a commercial juice after all, and as smoky as possible.

So it shouldn't blow the top of your head off, give a satisfying smoky hit, maybe feel a bit gritty (difficult to explain).

Personally, I loveit. Best at lower VG levels IMHO.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/7/20)

A new juice in a new very cool range!





Available in CBD, freebase and salts

Delicious cherry with a sensual twist!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/10/20)

Summer time's a-coming! Time for a new cool juice!



 

In freebase and salt nic.

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-vanilla-mint-swirl/
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/nic-salts-vanilla-mint-swirl/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/1/21)

A new flavour in our e-liquid range!




E-Liquid Strawberry Burst

A blend of the best Strawberries we could find!

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-strawberry-burst/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (8/4/21)

The Strawberry Burst is now also available in nic salts.

A new line - Confectionery

First up




A creamy Cherry Nougat - available in freebase as well as nic salts

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (13/9/21)

A new Flavour announced today in Confectionery!

Yummy Gummy.



Available in freebase as well as nic salts.

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-yummy-gummy/

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/nic-salts-yummy-gummy/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/11/21)

Two new tobaccos today! Both in freebase & nic salts.



https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-adv-flue-cured/
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/nic-salts-adv-flue-cured/






A non-menthol version of our best-selling menthol tobacco

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/nic-salts-adv-gold/
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-adv-gold/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/2/22)

To keep this thread up to date.

New juice line - ADV NETs - (Naturally Extracted Tobaccos). To take our tobacco offering to a new level!





ADV Fruit Flake






ADV Black Cavendish







ADV Latakia

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/2/22)

3 New NETs 




https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-pure-net-adv-perique/







https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-pure-net-adv-mellow-cavendish/





https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-pure-net-adv-full-gold/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/9/22)

The first Cuban on offer!

*Suitable for all coils and tanks!*

Pure NET Cuban Cigar ParP#2​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

